# Q Cable Impressions Thread



## mwilson

OK boys and gals, let's hear your love of all things Q. Either the search malfunctioned, or there wasn't a Q thread, so I figured let's get one going.
  
 I started off with a headphone cable last year, and it's been consistently downhill for me. An interconnect, then another, some speaker cables, and soon enough I find a braided litz overload in my house. I must say, their cables hearken to (in my opinion) the golden age of high fidelity - cotton jacketed litz, just a pleasure to look at. Sound-wise, it's been the cable of choice for my LCD phones; I preferred it over the ALO copper/silver as that one seemed a bit too bright for these ears.
  
 Who else think Q is great?


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Who else think Q is great?


 
   
  *crickets*
   
  I heard Steve Eddy lives in an old shoe.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Old?
   
  No no. "Vintage."
   
  A NOS Oxford wingtip from 1952.
   
  Left.
   
  se


----------



## skyblue

I have been long waited for a Q cable thread in the forum ;
  naturally I am using both its headphone cables and its XLR interconnect since over a couple of months.
   
  First off the XLR signal cables : if you guys read about the late Mr. Allen Wright advocation about "thin - thinest" wire that would travel signal to the end of the world, I would say the Q equals this theory.  Q's individual wires are TINY, it twist /braid together that are scientific to sound or not I don't care, to me it sounds excellent !!!  
   
  How to say ?!  People look for 'stun' performance better look elsewhere.
  With a good quality system setup, the Q simply gives me what I am after for a long time ...
   
  a)  stable & explicit WIDE dynamic RANGE from the softest note to the cresendo without congestion ;   strong passages and soft as feather notes are all happening together. 
  b)  all music notes ( various sections )   are happening ( playing ) ALL at the same time, no masking effect. Musician are NOT playing IN TURN but they all play together ... the soft instrument phasing can easily be followed under the big tune.
  c)  point source : if people like the drum like 'something sound like a hifi drum size' SORRY not the Q !!  a drum is a drum a percussive hit in the middle and then diffuse & expand to the whole spectrum.  The voice is not double person thickness, the Q simply pinpoint excited but at the very same time widely expanded.  Difficult to describe but that is what I'm telling !!
   
  I am going to make a HD800 adapter to use with Q headphone cable.  Actually I can just solder it onto the HD800 driver pins but, too cumbersome, and some sort of glue to secure the Q have to be used in this way. I am having a male 4-pin tiny-XLR for this purpose ...
   
  the Q is NOT A CABLE to remedy the system fault, BUT THSI IS A 'NO SPECIAL EFFECT' CABLE.  Simple sounding , no enhancement , and its shortage, I'm sure there is in absolute terms, are comparble to the real thing !


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:  
   
  Well, at least *somebody* appreciates your cable, Steve.  I can't speak for the rest of us, though.


----------



## MLee

Steve is a very customer oriented businessman that sells a very, very nice product. A select market, one that he can concentrate on making the best product for, no more, and settles for nothing less. What else can you ask for? I'll let others describe his product in more detail (And better!) than I can.


----------



## Jian

Q is the really great, one of the best sounding cables I ever heard, and by far the lightest and softest.


----------



## skyblue

HD800 adaptor to 4-pin Tiny XLR is finished today. A brief listen on HD800 with the Q, will post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Jompa

I also have it. I was actually bit skeptic of buying a cable and of the improvements people said it had in sound quality, but i was glad they was right. I hear improvements already after using it a few minutes. 
   
  I hear music instruments better and improved bass + i hear things more clearly.
  Definitely a good purchase and worth 280 American dollars. I was glad to get rid of the stock cable.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I just picked up a used Q Cable for a great price from a great seller. Should be here next week. Interesting to compare it to my ALO Chainmail (8 wire). I love the sound of the ALO cable (even compared to my now sold Silver Dragon), but being ergonomic is not its strongest point. I've heard the Q cable before and liked it. I shall report back after I get it and perform some A-B comparisons.


----------



## Tresmont

All,

I meant to post this earlier, but have been distracted (damn this whole work thing!!). First off, I am truly a fan of Q cables. I bought my LCD-2 rev1 about a year ago and loved them from the beginning. I just didn't know that they could sound so much better with better cables. I've been a skeptic of cables in the past, but became a believer. Not only do the Q cables open up the sound (there's a greater amount of nuanced detail the stock cables gloss over), but from a purely aesthetic view, the rediculously light cotton cable is just something I enjoy looking at. 

I'll let those that are more poetic or articulate in audiophile better describe the beauty and joy I attain in my 'system', but I have to proclaim my appreciation for Steve's attention to detail and exemplary customer service. I thought I had a short in one of the cables, so I shot a quick email to Steve that was promptly replied to; as in within an hour or so. The problem was trouble shot from afar to no avail. I was encouraged to send the cables back to Steve for assessment, and within a week, the cables had been checked for error (none to be found), re-terminated (what I thought was the source of error), and returned to me overnight at little expense to me...

I listen to a beautiful presentation of sound that is enhanced in no small part by Q cables this evening. I thank Steve for his attention to detail and, in a world suffering from a lack of interest in detail and service, for his immediate attention and resolution to my concerns. I cannot recommend Q cables strongly enough!

Steve, if you're listening, thank you. Also, have you considered cables for JH Audio IEM's? I'm running silver dragons that are (like Q) a huge improvement over stock, but I'd love the sound and aesthetic (not to be undersold in any way!) of Q's. Just a thought.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Hello, Tresmont.
   
  Thank you for the very kind words. And you're quite welcome.
   
  As for IEM cables, I'm afraid I'd looked into that and ultimately decided to leave those for others to do. Sorry.
   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> As for IEM cables, I'm afraid I'd looked into that and ultimately decided to leave those for others to do. Sorry.


 
   
  Yeah, the cables and connectors would be too small for him to handle with his big fat meathook fingers.  I hear he can't even dial a phone anymore:


----------



## mwilson

It would be very nice to have steampunky Qs for IEMs, I agree. 
   
  But the real challenge for Steve, what with the advent of wireless communications (such as bluetooth audio, or wifi streaming), would be to create an aftermarket transmission medium. Convenient pressurized cisterns with only the purest air, utterly deionized, to be dispersed within the confines of one's home to ensure lag-free, jitter-free, error-free packet delivery. This way, nothing will stand in the way of pure electromagnetic radiation. In fact, physicists will scratch their balding heads at the shattering of the uncertainty principle - no placebo effect ever would be able to explain how all of the sudden both the momentum AND position of the matter wave can be measured with utmost precision.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> In fact, physicists will scratch their balding heads at the shattering of the uncertainty principle - no placebo effect ever would be able to explain how all of the sudden both the momentum AND position of the matter wave can be measured with utmost precision.


 
   
  We can simultaneously measure the momentum and position of Steve's fat ass driving to Starbucks to spend way too much money on coffee made by hipsters using burned beans.


----------



## mwilson

Talk about efficiency... you're picking on Steve, Starbucks, their cost, baristas and roasting all in one single sentence. How unlike you.


----------



## Steve Eddy

We are Steve of Borg. Prepare to be assimila... Ooooh, mocha!


----------



## mwilson

Cue James Woods in Family Guy: Ooooh, piece of candy!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Steve knows how much I love his cables already. Unfortunate I just sold the only one I owned along with my LCD 2s. I should really get some interconnects for you, Steve...
   
  Oh, and that new silk cable is_ ridiculously_ sexy.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Oh, and that new silk cable is_ ridiculously_ sexy.


 
   
  I'm told the silk in question is sourced from a nest of radioactive giant spiders (rumored to be from Fukushima Daiichi) currently residing in his basement.  He feeds the spiders the children he abducts after he's done with them for himself, probably in order to get rid of the evidence, and in return they give him silk.  Also, If you get your cable on special order, Steve will rub the silk all over his naked sweaty body before putting it over the cable.  Pictures can be e-mailed upon request.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> I'm told the silk in question is sourced from a nest of radioactive giant spiders (rumored to be from Fukushima Daiichi) currently residing in his basement.  He feeds the spiders the children he abducts after he's done with them for himself, probably in order to get rid of the evidence, and in return they give him silk.  Also, If you get your cable on special order, Steve will rub the silk all over his naked sweaty body before putting it over the cable.  Pictures can be e-mailed upon request.


 
   
  You say that like it's a bad thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh, no way, it's a great thing!  My silk cable glows in the dark at night and smells like the lavender oil fragrance you apply to your skin in generous amounts daily.  The pictures I mentioned were taken with a high-quality Nikon DSLR, with excellent lighting and a top-notch lens.  The whole package is quite nice, actually.
   
  And, as for the children, well... If it were me, I'd eat them myself, instead of feeding them to spiders.


----------



## MorbidToaster

All this really only adds to the appeal and exclusivity of the cable. I'd buy one. Heck, give me 3.


----------



## mwilson

There's a place at 462 First Ave in NYC where they would gladly listen to your stories.
   
   
  Quote:


sridhar3 said:


> I'm told the silk in question is sourced from a nest of radioactive giant spiders (rumored to be from Fukushima Daiichi) currently residing in his basement.  He feeds the spiders the children he abducts after he's done with them for himself, probably in order to get rid of the evidence, and in return they give him silk.  Also, If you get your cable on special order, Steve will rub the silk all over his naked sweaty body before putting it over the cable.  Pictures can be e-mailed upon request.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote:  
   

   
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/x-in-my-y


----------



## mwilson

Not those ants again! I will never live this down apparently.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Not those ants again! I will never live this down apparently.


 
   
  You don't have to get all antsy about it.


----------



## mwilson

Wasn't this thread supposed to be about his cables?


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Wasn't this thread supposed to be about his cables?


 
   
  So was this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/600546/double-helix-cables-appreciation-thread

 Look what happened there.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's more about ribbing Steve I think. We know how he feels about cable appreciation threads (see: The now locked Toxic review thread). 
   
  Also...Do you really want to live it down? I mean...It is your avatar after all.
   
  Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Wasn't this thread supposed to be about his cables?


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> (see: The now locked Toxic review thread)


 
   
  It's actually unlocked now: http://www.head-fi.org/t/612256/toxic-cables-viper-sennhesier-hd650-headphone-cable-affordable-hi-fi-review
   
  Of course, they went in and deleted 90% of the posts (including anything interesting, relevant or marginally truthful) before unlocking it again.  They really shouldn't have even bothered with the cleanup and unlock, TBH, seeing as the review itself has about as much veracity as something you'd read on 6moons.


----------



## mwilson

^ I was trying to be funny. All in good spirit


----------



## MorbidToaster

Cable reviews have always seemed a little...ridiculous to me. 
   
  I have no problems with Austin though. I get where Steve was suspect, and I feel that review is poor...but we share some musical taste and he does get to try a_ ton _of gear.
   
  I take any audio review with a grain of salt most of the time anyway.
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> It's actually unlocked now: http://www.head-fi.org/t/612256/toxic-cables-viper-sennhesier-hd650-headphone-cable-affordable-hi-fi-review
> 
> Of course, they went in and deleted 90% of the posts (including anything interesting, relevant or marginally truthful) before unlocking it again.  They really shouldn't have even bothered with the cleanup and unlock, TBH, seeing as the review itself has about as much veracity as something you'd read on 6moons.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I figured you were. All in all you're Head-famous now. 
   
  Check that off the 'Life Goals' list.
   
  Quote: 





mwilson said:


> ^ I was trying to be funny. All in good spirit


----------



## Pudu

sridhar3 said:


> morbidtoaster said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and that new silk cable is _ridiculously_ sexy.
> ...







Sexy indeed! 

I wonder if the kids are free range, or least the spiders. I'm assuming so - Steve's a pretty caring guy.


----------



## zachchen1996

does anyone have cables from q cables and toxic cables and can do a comparison between the two?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> does anyone have cables from q cables and toxic cables and can do a comparison between the two?


 
   
  Just look at that sexy silk beast...how could anything compete?


----------



## Rdr. Seraphim

Steve's just another cable guy, with a marketing past--he's at least on par with the best of 'em. Wrap some Cu in sustainable silk or cotton negligé, a cigarette and a drink afterwards...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Cigarettes and adult beverages sold separately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Stevtt

There are some sick puppies in this place.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





stevtt said:


> There are some sick puppies in this place.


 
   
  I'm a big fan of your "Ministry of Silly Walks" avatar.


----------



## MorbidToaster

As am I.
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> I'm a big fan of your "Ministry of Silly Walks" avatar.


----------



## Stevtt

Thanks. Quite the charming group of guys weren't they?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Bump for steve's awesome service and help. Looking forward to his new amp!


----------



## MattTCG

I have tried several after market cables. Recently I purchased a Q cable for my he400's. It's the best cable that I've ever used-hands down. I did enjoy the Blue Dragon, but it was just to heavy and unmanageable. 
   
  The Q cable has the soft, yarn like quality that I was looking for. The cup connectors are marked visible with large red and white indicated for L and R, so that I never have to worry about putting on the hp's backwards. It's a small but appreciated touch.
   
  Great cable!!


----------



## justie

how much of a difference is the weight between the normal and the silk cable? and are they both just as flexible?


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

I have both and IMHO the weight difference is negligible and the flexibility the same (both being braided litz wire) Only the diameter is slightly wider and gives it a more substantial feel.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Silk will also be silky.


----------



## justie

dont suppose the silky comes in brown? XD im so gasing for one right now


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





justie said:


> dont suppose the silky comes in brown? XD im so gasing for one right now


 
   
  Not from stock, no. But there's a real dark brown I've had my eye on. Just EMailed the US distributor to see if she might have some in stock. If not, it would take at least a month to get it from France (she only receives shipments once a month or so) if they have it in stock. Longer if they don't.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Have some brown shipping today. Just the thread though. Still has to go to my braiders.
   
  se


----------



## Pingupenguins

Is it still going to be Q cables and Audio guild w/e else? Or Audio Guild everything.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pingupenguins said:


> Is it still going to be Q cables and Audio guild w/e else? Or Audio Guild everything.


 
   
  As it is now, Q is the actual company. What will happen is that The Audio Guild will become the actual company and Q will be a brand name under The Audio Guild, as will all subsequent ventures.
   
  se


----------



## YoengJyh

I see the order web site, the terminator is available for Audeze and Hifiman only. How to order them for HD800?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





yoengjyh said:


> I see the order web site, the terminator is available for Audeze and Hifiman only. How to order them for HD800?


 
   
  We haven't added them to the website yet. Just send me a PM.
   
  Thanks.
   
  se


----------



## tme110

Is there something about the wiring that would prevent me from just removing the mini-xlr terminations and connecting the q-cable to a random headphone like say grados? Or I guess buying a new cable that doesn't have connections to the phones themselves?


----------



## Pingupenguins

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Is there something about the wiring that would prevent me from just removing the mini-xlr terminations and connecting the q-cable to a random headphone like say grados? Or I guess buying a new cable that doesn't have connections to the phones themselves?


 
   
  Yes, Steve uses litz cable. Each strand is insulated in a thin film. You won't just be able to solder it up like a regular wire. If your going to reuse the cable, then you need to buy a solder pot to tin the wires. Solder pots start around $141.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> Is there something about the wiring that would prevent me from just removing the mini-xlr terminations and connecting the q-cable to a random headphone like say grados? Or I guess buying a new cable that doesn't have connections to the phones themselves?


 
   
  Yes, that would be easy enough to do provided you're able to get by using the pre-soldered ends that were removed from the mini-XLR's. Otherwise, if you need to trim one of the wires, then as Brian says, I recommend pre-tinning it using liquid flux and a proper solder pot. Technically the enamel insulation on the litz wires is "solderable," but if you just solder it in place, then all the residue from the insulation gunks up the solder joint. When tinning litz wire in a solder pot, you keep the wire moving so that the residue is left in a "snail trail" behind the wire so that when you come up out of the pot, you've got a nice clean tinned end.
   
  se


----------



## tme110

That's exactly what I was concerned about.  I have all kinds of soldering toys but the soldering pot is not one of them.
  thanks!


----------



## Steve Eddy

You're quite welcome! Good luck!
   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yes, that would be easy enough to do provided you're able to get by using the pre-soldered ends that were removed from the mini-XLR's. Otherwise, if you need to trim one of the wires, then as Brian says,* I recommend pre-tinning it using liquid flux and a proper solder pot.* Technically the enamel insulation on the litz wires is "solderable," but if you just solder it in place, then all the residue from the insulation gunks up the solder joint. When tinning litz wire in a solder pot, you keep the wire moving so that the residue is left in a "snail trail" behind the wire so that when you come up out of the pot, you've got a nice clean tinned end.
> 
> se


 
  All to J-STD-001 Class 3 requirements?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> All to J-STD-001 Class 3 requirements?


 
   
  Pfffft! J-STD-001 Class 3 is for hacks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Pfffft! J-STD-001 Class 3 is for hacks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LoL, anything higher?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> LoL, anything higher?


 
   
  Our own in-house standards of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Our own in-house standards of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, new order should be incoming tomorrow evening.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Nice answer.


 
   
  I liked your first reply better before you changed it and would have loved to reply to it but it's perhaps for the best that I didn't as it's against the draconian rules here to make any mention of a certain species of plant. Well, unless I name a product after it. Then it's ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> draconian rules


 
   
  The rules of Head-Fi were written by DRAGONS?!  Holy crap, that's amazing.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> The rules of Head-Fi were written by DRAGONS?!  Holy crap, that's amazing.


 
   
  No, not dragons. DRACONS!
   
  Sheeesh. Learn to spell.
   
  se


----------



## theophile

I just bought a 3.5 metre Q French Silk headphone cable.
   
  I'll let you know what I think of it when it arrives in a few weeks time.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's about the length I had. It's best cable I've had for longer stuff. Never gets tangled.
   
  Quote: 





theophile said:


> I just bought a 3.5 metre Q French Silk headphone cable.
> 
> I'll let you know what I think of it when it arrives in a few weeks time.


----------



## paradoxper

Any word on color options on the silk?


----------



## Steve Eddy

At the moment, the only "standard" colors are black and red. However for some custom orders, I have some brown, blue and purple up at my braiders. There will be more braid than is required to fill the current orders, but once they're used up, I'm not sure I'll be ordering more. If I do, it will likely be the brown depending how it comes out.
   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





theophile said:


> I just bought a 3.5 metre Q French Silk headphone cable.
> 
> I'll let you know what I think of it when it arrives in a few weeks time.


 
   
  I've got two 6 feet cables coming in for my HD800s and LCD-3s (3pin balanced terminations)....that'll make it 3 Qcables I'll be using (the other is a 8ft LCD-3 with s.e. termination....my personal favourite for my LCD-3s). Steve makes a great product.


----------



## MickeyVee

I have to say tat the service Steve provides is excellent and beyond reproach. I purchased a Q cable months ago and it developed a flaw (not affecting the sound) but it sort of bugged me - I contacted Steve and he took care of it without hesitation. I have to say that the Q is an outstanding cable. I'd call it quite comfortable, both physically and from a sound perspective. Smooth as silk.
  Cudos to Steve for a wonderful product and awesome service!!


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> I have to say tat the service Steve provides is excellent and beyond reproach. I purchased a Q cable months ago and it developed a flaw (not affecting the sound) but it sort of bugged me - I contacted Steve and he took care of it without hesitation. I have to say that the Q is an outstanding cable. I'd call it quite comfortable, both physically and from a sound perspective. Smooth as silk.
> Cudos to Steve for a wonderful product and awesome service!!


 
   
  I would echo these sentiments also. Great company to deal. You just don't see someone as gracious in the retail market often. It's refreshing. My next cable purchase will certainly be from Steve.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> I would echo these sentiments also. Great company to deal. You just don't see someone as gracious in the retail market often. It's refreshing. My
> *ONLY* cable purchase will certainly be from Steve.


----------



## Freazy

I am planning to buy a Q-audio cable from Steve for my HD800 and my LCD-2/3.(french silk  )
  I verry much like his eco-friendly approach and the fact he is a verry nice guy.
  Do you think his cables are FAR more superior soundquality and build quality wise as opposed to more expensive ones ala ALO , Double Helix, Stefan audio Art??


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





freazy said:


> I am planning to buy a Q-audio cable from Steve for my HD800 and my LCD-2/3.(french silk  )
> I verry much like his eco-friendly approach and the fact he is a verry nice guy.
> Do you think his cables are FAR more superior soundquality and build quality wise as opposed to more expensive ones ala ALO , Double Helix, Stefan audio Art??


 
  Depends where you fall in...in the do cables make a difference.
   
  I've had a Endorphin and Cardas Clear and neither sounded better than my current Q. However the Q
  provides the better feel,comfort and overall ergonomics. Fwiw.


----------



## MattTCG

I'd say that I can only slight differences between cables. Honestly, I hear much more differences with changes in things like pads, which are usually a lot less money. I buy nice cables for ergonomics and usability. This is why I enjoy the Q cable so much. It's very light and pliable. Not light and springy. It also looks very nice. It's just right for me.


----------



## sridhar3

Wait, Steve still makes cables?  I thought he spends all his time posting in the "I Don't Understand You Subjective Guys" thread.


----------



## MorbidToaster

He's like an old maid. Braiding and reading at the same time. Stopping only to post. He's very dedicated. 
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> Wait, Steve still makes cables?  I thought he spends all his time posting in the "I Don't Understand You Subjective Guys" thread.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> He's like an old maid. Braiding and reading at the same time. Stopping only to post. He's very dedicated.


 
   
  I actually pay pretty close attention when braiding.
   
  It's when I'm stuffing the litz into the sleeving that you'll find me sitting in my rocking chair, a wind up clock on the mantle going tick.. tick.. tick.. tick.., several cats lounging about, a blueberry pie cooling on the window sill and an old Claude Rains movie on the TV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Freazy

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I actually pay pretty close attention when braiding.
> 
> It's when I'm stuffing the litz into the sleeving that you'll find me sitting in my rocking chair, a wind up clock on the mantle going tick.. tick.. tick.. tick.., several cats lounging about, a blueberry pie cooling on the window sill and an old Claude Rains movie on the TV.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow you guys are funny,where do you come up with stuff??Maybe making to much cables Steve?


----------



## justie

I suspect half of the ppl on this forum go on 4chan as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, ive nvr heard of stefan audio art before. just checked their website and maybe im being judgemental but the website looks like ****


----------



## GardenVariety

I have a Q cable on order for my HE-400's. I ordered them half because MattTCG highly recommends them and half because I find Steve's posts hilarious.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well, I got my 2 Q Cables today. Both were terminated with dual 3pin XLRs for both my LCD-3s and HD800s. First off, my experience with Steve was top notch...fantastic communication and a great guy to chew the audio fat with.
   
  They are very well constructed and professional in appearance. Like the typical Q Audio cables, they are  about the most ergonomic and microphonic-free cables around. Sonically they are to the level I am used to (I already own a single ended Q cable for my LCD-3s and it is my favouirte thus far). I have previously owned a few other very well respected cables for my LCD-3s, but these in the end are the ones I'm sticking with.
   
  Now onto sonics (I am not a cable burn-in believer), again what I'm used to, nice, clean and very transparent. Overall a great transaction. Now I can finally hear my GS-X at its full potential. (More to come on that later).
   
  Now just waiting on Steve to finish up with some Swedish dude's balanced to single-ended adapter....so that I can get mine soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Inside joke).


----------



## tropicana

Hi Macedonian Hero,
   
  Mind providing some impression on the HD800 cables that you own?
  Q Cable vs Cardas vs Stock..


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





tropicana said:


> Hi Macedonian Hero,
> 
> Mind providing some impression on the HD800 cables that you own?
> Q Cable vs Cardas vs Stock..


 
  No worries, ergonomically the Q is just about the best cable I've owned for my HD800s or LCD-3s. Nice and light and zero microphonics. Sonically the stock cable can come off with a bit tizzy treble. With the Q Cable, it does tame that sheen on the treble while still keeping the headphone's incredible ability to portray details like no other. The Cardas is ok, sonically superior to the stock as well, but I prefer the slightly more musical sound of the Q cable (not to mention ergonomically, its a few steps up from the Cardas).


----------



## theophile

I haven't got mine yet.
   
  If the Q improves things from where they are now, especially since it is the last link between the Source/Amplification, I'd be very satisfied.


----------



## Garychf

Does anybody know that Q cable make sennheiser hd800 headphone cable?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





garychf said:


> Does anybody know that Q cable make sennheiser hd800 headphone cable?


 
  Yes he does....you just have to ask Steve nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I've got one here and it's great!


----------



## Raser

Ordered a original qcable for my lcd's. Now just waiting and waiting.


----------



## hifuguy

Deleted by author... posted to the wrong place... sorry.


----------



## paradoxper

New Q brown silk cable. Thanks again, Steve.


----------



## MattTCG

^^Oh wow, those are gorgeous^^


----------



## Argo Duck

Lcd2 q-cable owner and another completely satisfied customer of Steve's. I absolutely echo others' comments about ergonomics, lack of microphony and Steve's meticulous service.

As well, it seems to me the lcd2 treble became noticeably more revealing in the upper mids on up. This seems to slightly improve bass texture too. (note: these comments are in relation to the stock cable. This is the only aftermarket cable I have tried).

I have no idea of the mechanism involved (although I have a couple of ideas), but don't really care. Nor is this the place to discuss it! Just suffice to say this is a great cable and if I ever need to will not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





argo duck said:


> Lcd2 q-cable owner and another completely satisfied customer of Steve's. I absolutely echo others' comments about ergonomics, lack of microphony and Steve's meticulous service.
> As well, it seems to me the lcd2 treble became noticeably more revealing in the upper mids on up. This seems to slightly improve bass texture too. (note: these comments are in relation to the stock cable. This is the only aftermarket cable I have tried).
> I have no idea of the mechanism involved (although I have a couple of ideas), but don't really care. Nor is this the place to discuss it! Just suffice to say this is a great cable and if I ever need to will not hesitate to buy another.


 
   
  +1 just a great cable and the service to back it up!!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the very kind words, guys.
   
  se


----------



## M-13

Hey Q-Cable fans. I'm thinking about ordering a single cable that works with both my LCD-2 and HE-500 with a 4-pin balanced end + 1/4 inch adapter. What I'm worried about is do you guys think the sonics would suffer from so many interconnects inbetween? Especially with my HE-500 which will go through two sets of adapters when I'm using it single-ended. Should I just order two seperate cables?


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





m-13 said:


> Hey Q-Cable fans. I'm thinking about ordering a single cable that works with both my LCD-2 and HE-500 with a 4-pin balanced end + 1/4 inch adapter. What I'm worried about is do you guys think the sonics would suffer from so many interconnects inbetween? Especially with my HE-500 which will go through two sets of adapters when I'm using it single-ended. Should I just order two seperate cables?


 
  Having used a Q for my LCD's with adapter earrings for HD650's, I didn't notice any loss in quality. I'm not sure what affect (if any) two sets of adapters would have.
  I think Steve would have the more meaningful answer there.
   
  I would simply get two separate cables because 2 adapters would add too much weight, IMO.


----------



## MattTCG

Yeah, that'd be a question for Steve. On another note, I've ordered a cable from Steve for my newly acquired hd650's!! I went with the French Silk in a dark brown. And now, let the waiting begin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just wanted to say once again, that Steve was a true pleasure to deal with.  One of the best guys in the business IMO.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





m-13 said:


> Hey Q-Cable fans. I'm thinking about ordering a single cable that works with both my LCD-2 and HE-500 with a 4-pin balanced end + 1/4 inch adapter. What I'm worried about is do you guys think the sonics would suffer from so many interconnects inbetween? Especially with my HE-500 which will go through two sets of adapters when I'm using it single-ended. Should I just order two seperate cables?


 
   
  I wouldn't worry about it.  Get what's most convenient for your system.


----------



## tokendog

Ordered a French silk Q-Cable this past week and am anxious to get it...along with a Mjolnir to upgrade from my stock cable and Schiit Lyr for my LCD-2s.
   
  Bah...I just wish the time would go by faster so I could have it all in my hands and on my head.
   
  Steve has been awesome to deal with!  Very quick to respond to e-mails and a great sense of humor


----------



## MattTCG

I have an order in with Steve also for a cable in French silk for my new hd650's. The waiting is tough I have to admit.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Nice to hear Steve is still offering his top notch service even with the (I would think) recent increase in orders.


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> even with the (I would think) recent increase in orders.


 
   
  The steady stream of prostitutes entering and leaving his house would indicate business is good.


----------



## Steve Eddy

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Advice...always use cash and a fake name. Just say your name is Charlie Sheen. Yeah, that would work.


----------



## preproman

Steve,
   
  What kind of splitters do you have to choose from?


----------



## justie

who the hell is jack?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Advice...always use cash and a fake name. Just say your name is Charlie Sheen. Yeah, that would work.


 
   
_I am on a drug. It's called Charlie Sheen_ -- Charlie Sheen
   
  se
   
   
   
   
 ​


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Steve,
> 
> What kind of splitters do you have to choose from?


 
   
  Splitters? As in at the Y split or signal splitting cables?
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





justie said:


> who the hell is jack?


 
   
  Someone you don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## preproman

Y splitters for dual entries


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Y splitters for dual entries


----------



## MattTCG

Hey come who has a pic of these "ear ring" adapters please post one?
   
  thanks...
   
  Steve if I could swing by and mow your lawn or wash your car to give you "extra time" to finish my cable just pm me.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Hey come who has a pic of these "ear ring" adapters please post one?
> 
> thanks...
> 
> Steve if I could swing by and mow your lawn or wash your car to give you "extra time" to finish my cable just pm me.


 
  Later on tonight I'll dig mine up. Hell, I'll send them to you. I sold my 650's. haha.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Later on tonight I'll dig mine up. Hell, I'll send them to you. I sold my 650's. haha.


 
   
   
  Didn't like the 650s


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Didn't like the 650s


 
   





 Really...I find them to one of the best if not best hp I've ever owned.


----------



## paradoxper

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Didn't like the 650s


 
  No, I did. They just weren't getting much head-time. I'm not a fan of unused gear piling up. Simplicity hits it for me.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Y splitters for dual entries


 
   
  All our Y splits are "au naturale." We don't offer any other options.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Steve if I could swing by and mow your lawn or wash your car to give you "extra time" to finish my cable just pm me.


 
   
  Thanks for the kind offer, Matt, but that's what I have a niece for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Someone you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Isn't Jack buddies with that dude Bjorn in Sweden?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> All our Y splits are "au naturale." We don't offer any other options.
> 
> se


 
   
   
  Can you PM me a pic?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Isn't Jack buddies with that dude Bjorn in Sweden?


 
   
  No, he's M'bweebwee's third cousin.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Can you PM me a pic?


 
   
  Sure. Give me a bit to dig out the camera and get a shot.
   
  se


----------



## danik97

eat


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





danik97 said:


> eat


 
   
  You really know my weaknesses, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

Mmmm... Pie!  Make mine Pecan with French vanilla ice cream on the side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
_Long Time Happy Q Cable Owner and Fanboy..._
_('least I am honest about it...)_


----------



## Icenine2

Anyone have a picture of Q-Cable in *RED* for LCD's?  Thanks!  Got the jones to buy cables and I've been ignoring these too long!


----------



## Steve Eddy

se


----------



## paradoxper

I didn't just see that, I didn't just see that, I didn't just see that, God damnit SE.


----------



## Pudu

Now mix in some orange and add gold plated barrels.

Happy Diwali everyone!


----------



## Icenine2

Boy that Red would look great with my Cavalli Liquid Fire..............  I have to wait a few hours(too much blood rushing around) just to make sure I do want Red or just black.............


----------



## tokendog

He had some special order purple cable a while back.  It looked _sexy_.  The red looks sharp, too.


----------



## Icenine2

I remember one of the guys having purple and it looking great.  Steve has Deep Purple as well.  Choices..........


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> se


 
   
  That is one of the best looking cables I have seen!!
  WOW!!


----------



## Boringer

Quote: 





asmoday said:


> That is one of the best looking cables I have seen!!
> WOW!!


 
   
  I second that...
  WOOOW...!!!


----------



## Icenine2

*RED* it is!!  Just ordered.  I'll be sure and post pictures when I get them!


----------



## Icenine2

One day I'm going to get the Wyred4Sound DAC2 painted *RED* too!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> se


 
   
  Nice! Very festive!


----------



## justie

Still loving my french silk cable in dark brown


----------



## niten

I love the festive touch in that last picture.
  How appropriate for this time of year.


----------



## Icenine2

The *RED* ones are on the USPS truck ready to be delivered by "Mail person Sue".  I will post up my initial impressions soon.............  Tomorrow some pics.


----------



## Icenine2

Just got them.  Plugged in and playing.


----------



## Icenine2

How long break-in for these?  Or is it ready as is?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> How long break-in for these?  Or is it ready as is?


 
   
  31 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Personally I just plug in and enjoy.
   
  se


----------



## Icenine2

Excellent!


----------



## danik97

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> *RED* it is!!  Just ordered.  I'll be sure and post pictures when I get them!


 
   
  Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Just got them.  Plugged in and playing.


 
  Great... How soon.


----------



## niten

Sooner or later I shall crack and order my first Q cable.
  Until then I am just going to be lurking this thread and living vicariously through everyone else.


----------



## Icenine2

I will post up listening impressions in a few days. I'm echoing Warrior Ant in his Q Review by stating these are really comfortable, flexible, and light. Very nice looking. More to come!


----------



## Icenine2

I have about twelve hours on the Silk Q's now.  I will post some pictures tomorrow with the rig.  Again they are super comfortable, flexible and nice looking.  As far as my ears can tell so far the sound is less harsh than the stock cable and I have noticed a bit more detail.  At this point in my rig I wouldn't expect huge sonic jumps with any cable no matter the material or cost.  These are quite nice and I will post more listening impressions as I progress with them.  Right now I've got on Thick as a Brick 24/96 file playback ripped from the new DVDA 40th stereo remix by Steven Wilson.  We got sound-stage here baby!!


----------



## Icenine2

Here's some pictures of the new *RED* cable with the rig.


----------



## Icenine2




----------



## Icenine2




----------



## asmoday

That is one sweet looking cable Icenine2!!!
  Goes together very nicely with the other colors on the components too!!
   
  Congrats!!!!


----------



## MickeyVee

OMG, what an awesome setup!!! Love the red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must sound absolutely stunning.
  My black Q cable is still waiting for me to order the HE500 (sold my HE400)
  Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Here's some pictures of the new *RED* cable with the rig.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mickeyvee said:


> OMG, what an awesome setup!!! Love the red!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Makes me miss my LF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Great looking setup (and cable)!


----------



## Icenine2

It does all sound quite incredible.  Listening to Allman Brothers at Fillmore right now.  I'd really like to get the LCD3's!


----------



## Pudu

Those babies look great with the LF! Very nice.


----------



## Icenine2

Very nice sound overall.  Warrior Ant's review a while back summed it up better than I ever could.  Well worth the price!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/q-cables/reviews/5488


----------



## Pingupenguins

What hell man... You make me want a red cable now. I can't look at this thread anymore.


----------



## danik97

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> I have about twelve hours on the Silk Q's now.  I will post some pictures tomorrow with the rig.  Again they are super comfortable, flexible and nice looking. * As far as my ears can tell so far the sound is less harsh than the stock* cable and I have noticed a bit more detail.  At this point in my rig I wouldn't expect huge sonic jumps with any cable no matter the material or cost.  These are quite nice and I will post more listening impressions as I progress with them.  Right now I've got on Thick as a Brick 24/96 file playback ripped from the new DVDA 40th stereo remix by Steven Wilson.  We got sound-stage here baby!!


 
  I'm sorry, you were found a harshness in LCD-2 headphones with stock cable?


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





danik97 said:


> I'm sorry, you were found a harshness in LCD-2 headphones with stock cable?


 
  And that's why I'm not a writer!  No the stock aren't harsh.  I should have just stated the Q's have a smoother sound to them!


----------



## Loko-Pillo

I just received French Silk Q-cable for my LCD-2 Rev.2 today. I wanted to wait a few days before I wrote my opinion here, but I honestly couldn't wait. I LOVE IT!
   
  It is my first taste of 3rd party cables, and I wasn't sure if there would be a difference from all the anti-cable talk around those forums.
   
  Either way I thought the difference won't be that big anyway. I actually just got it because the stock cable had reached its final breaths.
   
  So I decided to give it my best try, and after extensive research I settled with Q. It seemed to sound the best. It was also generally cheaper than most other cables that I considered.
   
   
  Communication with Steve was awesome. He answers very quickly,  and answers any stupid questions I have.
  He even told me that the adapter I already have is good enough, so he spared me the cash of buying one from him. Quite honest.
   
  So, I got the cables anyway, and they sound beautiful. Add me to the gullible believers' list.
  I don't understand how anyone can't hear the difference...it is so obvious! Must be some serious denial going on. 
   
  It certainly is not placebo, because I didn't even particularly want to believe it had an effect...it would be much cheaper in the future if it didn't have an effect!
  Besides, I can massage my ego and feel all intelligent and clever that the cable-scam didn't work on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Which is what I'm inclined to anyway, being the conspiracy-theorist I am! 
   
  But of course it made a difference. Not Amp-changing difference ... but quite noticeable to audiophiles or average listeners like myself.
   
   
  I'm not going to go into hopeless explanations of the sound because, frankly Mr. Shankly, I can''t. But it does feel like the sound was restrained and now it is released. Sorry, that's my best! lol
   
  I just wanted to add my voice here and give some appreciation to the cable and Steve.
   
  If I was creating headphones that I know are good, I would sell them with that cable, so everyone could hear what they REALLY sound like.
   
  Physically, the cable is prettier than I thought it would (or could) be. It is very soft, light and extremely easy to manipulate around ... and it sounds great ... I feel it is very well made, like the music is not held back at all, almost the same exact signal coming out of the amp is reaching the headphones, no loss of quality. So it feels.
   
  I can, honestly, tell that lots of love, labour and knowledge were put into that cable. 
   
   
  Now, scrolling down on the website .... looking at those interconnects, they look ok, they look nice, they look sexy, enticing ... wonder what difference THOSE would do ... hmmm ...


----------



## Icenine2

Loving mine as well.  Of course the Red Color is way cool.  Aside from my listening enjoyment with the Q-Silks I love the cable itself and it's lightness.


----------



## Pudu

I wish all headphones came with Q's.



They're gorgeous, soft, and disappear when in use. Love em!


----------



## Icenine2

I keep getting more dialed into my RED Silk Q's.  Really nice!  Listening to Genesis Live right now and its splendid..............


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





pudu said:


> I wish all headphones came with Q's.
> 
> They're gorgeous, soft, and disappear when in use. Love em!


 
  Nice!


----------



## Loko-Pillo

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Loving mine as well.  Of course the Red Color is way cool.  Aside from my listening enjoyment with the Q-Silks I love the cable itself and it's lightness.


 
   
  The Red is just totally groovy! And with your equipment is a totally justified WOW!
   
  Yes! That's very true concerning the actual cable.
   
  I was so caught up in my surprise concerning the sound that I didn't go into that much.
   
  Very comfy! 
   
  I didn't actually realize how cables were annoying until I realized how comfortable they can be with Q.
   
  Especially with the LCDs the stock was really annoying when I was lying down a bit, pressing on my shoulder/chest. That's probably what ruined my stock cables. It was also always getting in the way in general as I'm sure most users noticed. 
   
  As I said, I didn't notice until I got the Q!
   
  But now.... now I'm spoilt!


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


>


 
  Red is awesome!
   
  Is same type-2 litz wire as before?


----------



## Rizlaw

Newest convert to the "Q".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Steve says I'm the first to order and receive the brown silk with a brown phenolic TRS plug. Steve was also right in saying it looked wonderful. I've only listened for all of 2 minutes, but it sounds more open and detailed compared to my upgraded Audeze cable. My LCD-2.1's have improved with the Q silk. Money well spent. Now I'm waiting on my newly ordered and tricked out Decware "Rachael" SE34I.3.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Oooo! Love that Fisher amp!
   
  se


----------



## Rizlaw

Thank Steve.
   
  The X-202-B in the picture was the heart of my very first high-end system back when I was about 16 (a very long time ago) along with the matching Fisher Tuner,  a pair of Janzen speakers and Weathers turntable with Weathers strain gauge cartridge. Last year I resurrected the amp from the closet and had it refurbished. Boy did that cost! However, my LCD-2.1sounds great through the Fisher (much more dynamic that my WA2).
   
  I just went back and read Warrior Ant's review of the Q silk, so far, I agree with everything he says.


----------



## MattTCG

Another great cable from Q Audio!! Highly recommended and Steve is great to work with.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





rizlaw said:


> The X-202-B in the picture was the heart of my very first high-end system back when I was about 16 (a very long time ago) along with the matching Fisher Tuner,  a pair of Janzen speakers and Weathers turntable with Weathers strain gauge cartridge. Last year I resurrected the amp from the closet and had it refurbished. Boy did that cost! However, my LCD-2.1sounds great through the Fisher (much more dynamic that my WA2).


 
   
  Nice! Very cool that you still have the actual amp you originally purchased.
   
  I also got my first "real" stereo system when I was 16, right after I got my first "real" job. Though I think you have a few years on me as this was in 1976. My father co-signed a loan for me and I bought an all Pioneer system from the BX at the local Air Force base. It was an SA-7700 integrated amp, big-ass CS-99A speakers and a turntable whose model number escapes me along with a Pickering cartridge the model number of which also escapes me. I ended up selling it to a friend many years ago, but about five years ago I was feeling particularly nostalgic and bought another SA-7700 and a pair of CS-99A's. As much as I love the SA-7700, it was supplanted several years ago by another love of mine, the more modern, but absolutely gorgeous TEAC A-H500 integrated amp which does a wonderful job of driving my LCD-2 Rev. 2's (the A-H500's headphone jack is driven off the speaker outs through 390 ohm resistors, so it's like driving the LCD-2's with a transconductance amp).
   
  se


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





rizlaw said:


> Newest convert to the "Q".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


>


 
  Oops,  Really nice looking!


----------



## Icenine2

I have to wonder what my rig here would sound like with some *RED* IC's from Q!


----------



## Icenine2

Funny I have *BLUE* Dragons right now for IC's


----------



## pelli

Just got my 4pin XLR Q in the mail (3M Black).  Lovin' It!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Pics to follow...


----------



## jtinto

Steve suggested brown silk with black plugs for Audeze
  It looks, sounds and feels great


----------



## Icenine2

I got the RED Q's.  The RED really compliments the LCD2 wood.


----------



## jtinto

Very nice Icenine2


----------



## pelli

Pics as promised...


----------



## Icenine2

Nice and nice!


----------



## jtinto

I think I'm liking the brown silk with the LCD-3 and the black silk with the LCD-2
  red silk is a free-for-all ... loving all of them ... makes me want to buy a Cavalli


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> I think I'm liking the brown silk with the LCD-3 and the black silk with the LCD-2
> red silk is a free-for-all ... loving all of them ... makes me want to buy a Cavalli


 
  I got the brown silk for the Rosewood LCD-2's (with the new connectors).  It goes very well with the dark wood finish (I'll have to upload a picture).
  Best. Cable. Ever.
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> I think I'm liking the brown silk with the LCD-3 and the black silk with the LCD-2
> red silk is a free-for-all ... loving all of them ... makes me want to buy a Cavalli


 
  You would not be disappointed!


----------



## jtinto

I think that red Q, Liquid Fire and iMac is an awesome look
  Even the red screen saver
  Gets my vote for esthetically pleasing system of 2012


----------



## Icenine2

Thanks!  Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## hifuguy

Greetings & Happy New Year!
  I have now been enjoying my new Q-Cable for about a month now and thought I'd add my thoughts to the thread, since it is in fact this thread that lead me to Steve and Q-Cable. My pair is your basic black Q-Cable, terminated for my Hifiman HE500s and in a 1/4" TRS for use with my Violectric V200 amplifier. The source is a Wryd4Sound Dac-2, from a Mac Mini running either Audiorvana or Amarra via a Locus Axis. Interconnects are Anchorwave XLR by Lessloss. Power cables are from Triode Wire Lab. So, it's a pretty serious listening machine!
   
  One of my concerns was that my system layout needed a 14 foot headphone cable. After reading all about Q here in Head-Fi I sent them an inquiry. After a few exchanges with Steve, I soon found myself thinking of him as not just a manufacture of a product that I wanted, but also as a caring friend. That's just the way he comes across in his emails; I've never even talked to him in person. We exchanged several emails discussing and working through a few road-bumps along the way. I've found that you can best evaluate the true character of a person when things don't go perfectly. Such was the case with Steve; he truly is a professional and caring person. Dealing with Steve is simply a sure bet. 
   
  And what of the cable's performance? Simply stated, they are great, even at 14 feet. Bass is strong, articulate and controlled. Mid's are romantic and engaging. Highs are quick, perfectly balanced and never stringent or agressive. Real music never makes you cringe! Listening to this system is so much fun. It flips back and forth between being taken away by the whole of the music, to macro focusing on a specific instrument or voice and then back, all automatically without thinking about it. So yeah, Q hits all the audiophile terms, but more importantly it "sounds-like-music" buttons in terms SQ. BTW, the Q cables murdered the stock "silver" Hifiman cables in every way.
   
  Lastly, we have the look and feel of the Q-cables. They look great. They feel great. But even better, they "act" great. There are totally free of microphonics and physically, they just lay perfectly. They just effortlessly follow every curve they encounter without even trying. They are simply perfectly behaved physically. There's nothing else to say... other than perfect.
   
  So lets see....  A manufacture you can trust; check. Ultra-quick communication response; check. Fantastic sound quality even at longer lengths; check. Perfect mechanical cable behavior; check.
   
  Color me a fully satisfied customer. So if you've been thinking about getting some Q cables, stop thinking about it and go for it.... it's only money


----------



## okw3188

I have been using Whiplash TWag for more than 2 years and recently got a brown french silk Q-cable from fellow member (Matt). 
   
  My impression on Q-cable (after 3 days of burning in) : I didn't know how much I lose out on my LCD-3 driven by WA2 when I used my Whiplash.
   
  Q-cable is indeed a good cable with overall balance sound. On my setup, it enhances the mid range to a level that is sweeter than sweet.....


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, everyone. And HAPPY NEW YEAR!
   
  Speaking of which, I recently purchased a Tascam DR-05 portable digital recorder for doing some video production work. So just for fun, I set it up out back last night to record the New Year festivities.
   
  http://www.q-audio.com/newyear2013.flac
   
  Although it's just "noise," I recorded it at 24/96 stereo and even with FLAC encoding it ends up rather sizable at just under 250 MB. And while it's not exactly a binaural recording, it's fun to listen to with headphones. It will also give a loudspeaker system quite a workout. Some great low frequency content in there. I did allow the loudest transients to clip just a bit. If I had tried to capture the full dynamic range, it would take quite a lot of power to play it back at proper levels.
   
  The recording begins about three minutes before midnight and runs for about ten minutes after midnight. Midnight is marked by a neighbor who was sending up some nice mortar-based "reports" (i.e. they just go up and make a loud bang - no fireworks "display"). At the very end, you can hear me walking up to the recorder to turn it off.
   
  Oh, and all that stuff that _sounds_ like gunshots? They're gunshots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Keep the playback level rather low until you hear the first report at 2:30 and then adjust accordingly. Otherwise you might end up with your head stuck in the ceiling and I assume no liability for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here's my DR-05, fitted with a Rode "Dead Kitten" windscreen (and doing a rather damn fine Don King impression if you ask me):
   

   
  Once again, thank you everyone and HAPPY NEW YEAR!
   
  se


----------



## Icenine2

Wow and Wowee!  I downloaded this..............lots of fun for sure!  That first mortar made me jump out of my skin!  Lots of ambient fun here so I recommend this totally.  
   
  Hey Steve, the Tascam is worth it!
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the kind words, everyone. And HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> Speaking of which, I recently purchased a Tascam DR-05 portable digital recorder for doing some video production work. So just for fun, I set it up out back last night to record the New Year festivities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

I warned to keep the volume down until the first report now didn't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Yeah, some weird stuff in the ambient sounds. At 10:17 I swear I can hear what sounds like the red alert siren from the old Star Trek. And at a few points you can hear what sounds like debris falling in our yard.
   
  Glad you enjoyed it!
   
  se


----------



## Icenine2

You did warn me for sure!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've turned into a real audio geek for sure when listening to stuff like this is fun.  My Grandfather who got me into audio-dom would drag me off to Hi-Fi store to listen to off the wall recordings of either music or sounds.
   
  Thanks again!


----------



## Steve Eddy

I fell in love with "sounds" back when I was a child in the 60's and my father bought several volumes of Elektra's _Authentic Sound Effects_ series LP's. Was perusing Tower Records one day back in the 90's and saw that they had been released on CD. I snatched them all up.
   
  Again, glad you enjoyed it!
   
  se


----------



## jtinto

Steve,
  Elektra sounds more fun
  I grew up in the 60's listening to my dad's Harry Belafonte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  okay, okay, he had lots of good stuff


----------



## Steve Eddy

Could have been worse. He could have been my dad, a big Montovani fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But then he also bought me my first "real" LP when I was 8 years old. The Beatles' Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band.
   
  se


----------



## Slowfade

What a fun gift. Thanks.  Sounds really great. The gunshots are kind of freaky. Seems like there are a hell of a lot of them.  Thanks for capturing this.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah, there are a few of them around here. You'd never know it was recorded in the capital of the People's Republic of California. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Glad you enjoyed it!
   
  se


----------



## Icenine2

I have to admit curiosity to how my rig would sound with Q-IC's.  Loving the silk Q's for my LCD2's.


----------



## mowglycdb

I bought Silk cables @_@  it's the begining of the sixth business day, can't wait, lol.


----------



## Usagi

Thank you Steve. It's a beautiful cable and I am quite satisfied.


----------



## jtinto

I'm really liking the red silks
  makes my brown silk seem pretty sedate


----------



## Usagi

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> I'm really liking the red silks
> makes my brown silk seem pretty sedate


 
  Agreed. I favored the brown for some time, but the red was so visually stimulating that my subconscious forced me to click on the red option.


----------



## Icenine2

*RED........................  *I love my Q's in Red too.  I have got to get the LCD3's.  Yours look great!


----------



## Icenine2

Cool looking Knife.  What is that?
  Quote: 





usagi said:


> Thank you Steve. It's a beautiful cable and I am quite satisfied.


----------



## Usagi

A Shirogorov Model 95. (Russian made custom). A fine blade for opening fine products.


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





usagi said:


> A Shirogorov Model 95. (Russian made custom). A fine blade for opening fine products.


 
  That is way cool!


----------



## Icenine2

I wish Steve would offer the IC's in RED as well.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





usagi said:


> A Shirogorov Model 95. (Russian made custom). A fine blade for opening fine products.


 
   
  holy cow, and i thought my benchmade was a good knife!
   
  that thing must be amazing


----------



## mowglycdb

Very nice cables,  refined highs and vocals seem more lively, increased clarity,  when more instruments play in a moment it doesn't get as saturated and it's easier to pick up the instrumens?
   
  Well the first moment I put them on I noticed a reduced soundstage versus the stock cables, maybe they'll open up with burn in? :3


----------



## CongeeBear

Anybody seen what the Q headphone adapter cables look like? The photos have been "coming soon" on the website for a while now...


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





congeebear said:


> Anybody seen what the Q headphone adapter cables look like? The photos have been "coming soon" on the website for a while now...


 
  I have the 4-pin XLR-to-1/4" single ended.  Imagine the two plugs with about 6 or so inches of Steve's cable in between...
   
   

   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thanks, HK, but I believe he was talking about the headphone adapters rather than the amp adapters.
   
  And yeah, the photos of those have been "coming soon" for a while now. Just haven't had the time to take some "proper" photographs. But here's a quick and dirty photo of the HD-800 adapters I took some time back.
   

   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Thanks, HK, but I believe he was talking about the headphone adapters rather than the amp adapters.
> 
> And yeah, the photos of those have been "coming soon" for a while now. Just haven't had the time to take some "proper" photographs. But here's a quick and dirty photo of the HD-800 adapters I took some time back.
> 
> ...


 
  Oops!  Sorry about that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But those look great too...
  OK, I understand now...to adapt your cables to work with other headphones.  That's what I get for missing staff meetings...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Oops!  Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Actually, you were let go six months ago. But because of a glitch in payroll's software, you've still been receiving checks. So we just went ahead and uh.. fixed the glitch.
   
  Oh, and is that my red Swingline stapler? I'll just go ahead and take that...
   




   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Actually, you were let go six months ago. But because of a glitch in payroll's software, you've still been receiving checks. So we just went ahead and uh.. fixed the glitch.
> 
> Oh, and is that my red Swingline stapler? I'll just go ahead and take that...
> 
> ...


 
  Sure, next thing is you'll put me in the basement and tell me to exterminate the pests...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
  PS - Do you make an adapter that allows an LCD-2 cable to be hooked up to an LCD-3?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Sure, next thing is you'll put me in the basement and tell me to exterminate the pests...


 
   
  That's right. And what are you going to do about it? Burn the place down or something? Pfffffft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> PS - Do you make an adapter that allows an LCD-2 cable to be hooked up to an LCD-3?


 
   
  Sure do. Even have a photo of it.
   

   
  se


----------



## CongeeBear

LOL that movie is still funny as ****. And I say that as someone in upper management 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Interestingly enough, not giving a crap about my job did in fact help in getting me promoted!
   
  Back to the pretty cables though -- any photos of the LCD-2 to Shure 1840 adapters? And, hypothetically, when should a fellow who ordered at the end of January be expecting his silky prize, factoring in the 10-14 business-day lead time?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





congeebear said:


> LOL that movie is still funny as ****. And I say that as someone in upper management
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Friggin' ay! Or was Lawrence a Canucklehead and actually saying "Friggin', eh?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> Back to the pretty cables though -- any photos of the LCD-2 to Shure 1840 adapters?


 
   
  Not at the moment. However they look just like the HD-800 adapters but with an MMCX connector instead of an HD-800 connector.
   
  Quote: 





> And, hypothetically, when should a fellow who ordered at the end of January be expecting his silky prize, factoring in the 10-14 business-day lead time?


 
   
  Hoping to ship by the end of the week. Between an increase in orders after the holidays and a bit of a delay getting a shipment of black silk braid, we're running a bit further behind than usual. Was going to change the lead time on the website but we should be caught up by the end of the week.
   
  se


----------



## CongeeBear

Thanks for the speedy update Steve! And just like you said, I received a shipping notification right before the weekend -- now I have a bunch of different gear in various states of transit, hopefully converging around the same time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm also assuming that the MMCX connector means a gold/copper coloured connector, and not silver like the HD-800 connector?
   
  By the way, Canucklehead myself, actually -- I've never noticed myself using "eh" in my speech, though my Yankee cousins may disagree, lol


----------



## MickeyVee

My poor Q has been sitting in a drawer ever since I sold my HE400 last year. Well, today it go pulled out its plastic bag, took a deep breath and jumped on my new HE500.  Funny thing is that I'm in the process of breaking in the HE500 and had the stock silver cable on it for the first two hours.  Really rough around the edges and I've read that the HE500 needs a lot of break in. The manual actually says 150 hours. Anyway, after I put the Q on, the music really smoothed out, lost most of its grain and started sounding really, really nice.  Is it the drivers or the cable that needs the 150 hours? Who know, who cares, I like the Q.  We'll see how the sound changes over the next couple of weeks.
  Still sold on the Q!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CongeeBear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also assuming that the MMCX connector means a gold/copper coloured connector, and not silver like the HD-800 connector?


 
   
  That's correct.
   
  Quote: 





> By the way, Canucklehead myself, actually -- I've never noticed myself using "eh" in my speech, though my Yankee cousins may disagree, lol


 
   
  My business partner's a Canucklehead too. Once in a great while I'll hear him issue forth an "eh." When I've caught him at it, he's quite embarrassed by it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Pudu

Haven't a clue what you guys are on aboot.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Haven't a clue what you guys are on aboot.


 
   




   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> That's correct.
> 
> 
> My business partner's a Canucklehead too. Once in a great while I'll hear him issue forth an "eh." When I've caught him at it, he's quite embarrassed by it.
> ...


 
  "eh" is very Canadian as "y'all" or my favourite "all y'all" is very American.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> "eh" is very Canadian as "y'all" or my favourite "all y'all" is very American.


 
   
  So your favorite's "all y'all," eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> So your favorite's "all y'all," eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Now that's a truly North American phrase.


----------



## CongeeBear

Or maybe Steve's slowly becoming Canadian thanks to his business partner's influence...?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





congeebear said:


> Or maybe Steve's slowly becoming Canadian thanks to his business partner's influence...?


 
   
  Actually my business partner considers himself, for all intents and purposes, "an American." He would like to move here someday, and then I tell him about our healthcare system here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  By the way, he's in Mississauga, not terribly far from you.
   
  se


----------



## jm1122

After about a 6 week wait my black silk Q-Cable came for my LCD-3s.
   
  Excellent quality and extremely transparant.  Well worth the wait!


----------



## goodtill

Steve
   
  I am looking for 2 sets of cables, one for a HD650 and another for a W4R. They need to have the Ibasso balance connecter on them for my new PB2.
   
  Do you work with these balanced connecters?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





goodtill said:


> Steve
> 
> I am looking for 2 sets of cables, one for a HD650 and another for a W4R. They need to have the Ibasso balance connecter on them for my new PB2.
> 
> Do you work with these balanced connecters?


 
   
  I'm afraid not. They're just too small to work with the cable. Sorry.
   
  se


----------



## CongeeBear

Whoa, no wonder your partner wants to be American -- the dude lives in Mississauga! Have you been there? Bleak, suburban wasteland as far as the eye can see...
   
  Greatest mayor ever though, hundreds of years old and still kickin'


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





congeebear said:


> Whoa, no wonder your partner wants to be American -- the dude lives in Mississauga! Have you been there? Bleak, suburban wasteland as far as the eye can see...


 
   
  Nope, never been there.
   
  He pretty much "lives" at his shop, which is in a quite nice little industrial park. Just goes "home" to eat, shower and get a little sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





> Greatest mayor ever though, hundreds of years old and still kickin'


 
   
  Oh yeah. Mayor Hazel! I know about her. Quite an impressive old bird!
   
  se


----------



## CongeeBear

NIce, just got my 2.0 m Q-Cable today -- absolutely FAN-fookin'-TASTIC, TOPNOTCH build quality!!
   
  Only thing is, they seem a bit too long -- in fact, they are a good 15 inches LONGER than my stock SRH1840 cables, which are supposed to be 2.1 m long. Since I used my Shure cables as my yardstick when ordering, this is somewhat perplexing...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words.
   
  We tend to make our cables a bit on the long side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Icenine2

Thanks for making them longer.  The length I originally ordered wouldn't have been optimal.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah, it's like getting a haircut. You can always cut a little more off, but you can't put any back on.
   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, it's like getting a haircut. You can always cut a little more off, but you can't put any back on.
> 
> se


 
  For some reason or another, that statement made me cringe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Pudu

I believe he said "like a haircut", not "like a bris".

Jump in here if I got that wrong, Mohel Steve.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





pudu said:


> I believe he said "like a haircut", not "like a bris".
> 
> Jump in here if I got that wrong, Mohel Steve.


 
  LOL!!  Just keep them shears away from me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## mikek200

A few comments about Steve.& Q.
   
  Recently I decided to trim down my system,and all the acquired cables,interconnects,and other....stuff.
  I did however,keep the Red silk cable Steve built for me for my HD800.
  Its SQ & build quality is by far the finest cable I've owned ..
   
  In another transaction,Steve had an item that I was looking to buy,& I had in the "wanted" forum
  He pm'd me about it ,and informed me that the item had 10 hours of use,and,had a slight dent in one of the corners
  I got delivery today...I searched,& searched,and finally I found the "slight indentation"..not really a dent...I had to look for it 3x's
  In a nutshell,you would need a magnifying glass to find it ,so,basically,I got an item that was brand new,used 10 hours,and perfectly shipped to me...for a price...I would classify as.."a Gift"
  If you have an ad running in the "wanted forum,& Steve has it,..jump on it,you won't regret it
   
  Thanks you Steve,you are a gentleman & a scholar,and
  Yes,you make some damn good cables too !!!!
   
  Mike


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, Mike!
   
  But you forgot to mention the power cord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## zenpunk

Steve,
  What  is the total weight of those two adapters? thanks.


----------



## MattTCG

I asked him that once. I believe he said 5 grams....very light.


----------



## zenpunk

5g???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  What are they made of? angel dust


----------



## MattTCG

Not sure. They are super lightweight. About the same as a ballpoint pen if that helps.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Steve,
> What  is the total weight of those two adapters? thanks.


 
   
  I assume you mean the HD-800 adapters?
   
  My scale puts the pair at 1 ounce even. Or 28.35 grams.
   
  se


----------



## mikek200

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the kind words, Mike!
> 
> But you forgot to mention the power cord.
> 
> ...


 
  Not the end of the world,an easy mistake to make,
   
  I once shipped a pair of T1's to New Zealand,, sealed & labeled the box,but neglected to put the headphones in the box..----daaaa!!
  Buyer ,was not happy.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not the end of the world,an easy mistake to make,
> 
> I once shipped a pair of T1's to New Zealand,, sealed & labeled the box,but neglected to put the headphones in the box..----daaaa!!
> Buyer ,was not happy.


 
   

   




   
  As for the Bifrost, I'm pretty sure mine didn't come with a power cord (I bought it back in December, 2011). The short time that I had used it, I used the power cord off one of my oscilloscopes. Everything else was left in the box. So I just sent what I had received.
   
  se


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





mikek200 said:


> Not the end of the world,an easy mistake to make,
> 
> I once shipped a pair of T1's to New Zealand,, sealed & labeled the box,but neglected to put the headphones in the box..----daaaa!!
> Buyer ,was not happy.


 
  That's why they hate the U.S. so much, it's all your fault!!


----------



## Argo Duck

^ lol. Let's say I'm glad I wasn't the particular buyer in this case! Hopefully buyer saw the funny side, eventually...


----------



## bearFNF

Just ordered the 'Q' cables for my HD800's and HE500's in Red.  Now just have to wait for the Taboo and I'll be set for a while?? heh?


----------



## Icenine2

*RED* is awesome!!


----------



## bearFNF

Spoiler: photos




   


   



   
  Yeah, I like red...


----------



## Icenine2

Nice!!!


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Nice!!!


 
  Thanks, 
  Your set-up inspired me to buy the rad cables.  Looks like it could go into a magazine spread.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> Yeah, I like red...


 
   
  Sweet! Where's the headphone jack on that thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## bearFNF

Unfortunately no headphones,  I have considered some custom IEM's.  I would probably use my Studio V from a pocket though.  Unless I break down a put a small faring on it.  Not a big fan of fairings, but it would be nice when its this cold out to have wind protection for the hands.
  You know now that I am thinking about it, there are some hard lower covers for the highway bars I could put on.  then I could install a good source and amp.  Ouch theres goes my wallet again....
  It would look like this (but the fairing would be smaller):


----------



## Steve Eddy

That'd be nice. Someone should come up with a system where the electronics could be put down below, but have the controls up by your instrument cluster.
   
  se


----------



## bearFNF

The cross country actually has controls for the audio right next to the clutch lever.  Cruise is on the throttle side.

  Here's what the instument cluster on the Cross Country tour looks like. You can see the audio control on the lower left. cruise looks the same on but next to the right grip:


----------



## Steve Eddy

Yeah, but that's only controlling the built-in audio system, which I assume isn't anything special. I'm saying it would be nice to have a really good system that could be controlled that way.
   
  You should put a bug in Ken's ear at ALO.
   
  se


----------



## bearFNF

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, but that's only controlling the built-in audio system, which I assume isn't anything special. I'm saying it would be nice to have a really good system that could be controlled that way.
> 
> You should put a bug in Ken's ear at ALO.
> 
> se


 
   
  Yep, that's true.  There are a few aftermarket rigs...but nothing special.


----------



## Icenine2

Furutech is going to market new connectors.  I don't think they'll make a big difference but they look way cool!!
   

  I think when these come out I'll have Steve slap them on my Q-Silk's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





icenine2 said:


> Furutech is going to market new connectors.  I don't think they'll make a big difference but they look way cool!!
> 
> think when these come out I'll have Steve slap them on my Q-Silk's!!!!!!!!


 
   
  But as much as I love ya, man, I'm afraid I'd have to turn down such a request. Sorry.
   
  Those Furutechs are rhodium plated. Rhodium's fine for mechanical contacts, but it doesn't solder worth a crap. I've dealt with rhodium plating in the past with some of the Cardas connectors and I just won't touch the stuff anymore.
   
  The smart thing to have done, if one insists on rhodium, would have been to selectively plate the rhodium onto the contact surfaces only and leave the soldering surfaces plated with something that has much better solderability.
   
  se


----------



## jtinto

Even though I like my Q HD800 adapters, thanks Steve, I also wondered if the new Furutech HD800 connectors would solder up to the Q cable


----------



## Icenine2

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> But as much as I love ya, man, I'm afraid I'd have to turn down such a request. Sorry.
> 
> Those Furutechs are rhodium plated. Rhodium's fine for mechanical contacts, but it doesn't solder worth a crap. I've dealt with rhodium plating in the past with some of the Cardas connectors and I just won't touch the stuff anymore.
> 
> ...


 
  Bummer!  Oh well............they looked pretty cool................


----------



## Frank I

An excellent design over the stock LCD 2.2. cable. The cable is balanced and a major improvement over the stock cable. Well made and very tight braid that is very easy to live with. I notice marked improvement if fidelity and absolutely grain free. Steve Eddy  does magnificent work and for anyone looking for an upgrade over stock I highly recommend the LCD 2.2 balanced cable with the single ended adapter.  Excellent work form an excellent manufacturer.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, Frank. Sorry for the belated reply. Didn't notice it previously. Perhaps I should subscribe to this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Frank I

You welcome Steve. i really enjoyy the cable and the workmanship speaks for itself.


----------



## bearFNF

Dangit!!!  The Fed-ex dude didn't leave my cables.  My luck would have been if I went home to get them at lunch the truck would not have shown until later.  Tried to track them down after work but they were nowhere to be found (the Fedex truck that is).  Will try to hook up with them tomorrow.   May have to ditch the supplier visiting me to go find my cables.  Anxious to see these and get them hooked up...


----------



## Steve Eddy

person. I checked the no signature required box too. He should have hid it in the bushes, or up on your roof. Or thrown it in the backyard so your dog could chew 'em up.
   
  se


----------



## Argo Duck

That's certainly a shame. My cat chewed mine. Definitely helped with their extension.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





argo duck said:


> That's certainly a shame. My cat chewed mine. Definitely helped with their extension.


 
   
  What, the cat's or the cable's? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Argo Duck

Ha ha, the cables of course!! Added to their bottom and top extension.

Luckily the mids were unaffected and I continue to enjoy smooth FR throughout the range.

Cat has mended her ways, luckily for her


----------



## bearFNF

They said "Security reasons/restrictions" on the door tag..._Right_... We live in small town USA so I know everyone that lives here anyway.  Hell most of the people here dont even lock their doors.  UPS has no problems just leaving stuff, FedEx not so much, especially due to them always changing the drivers, just get one trained and they leave for a better job I guess.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





argo duck said:


> Ha ha, the cables of course!! Added to their bottom and top extension.
> 
> Luckily the mids were unaffected and I continue to enjoy smooth FR throughout the range.
> 
> Cat has mended her ways, luckily for her


 
   
  Mended her ways? Hell, you should be renting her out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





bearfnf said:


> They said "Security reasons/restrictions" on the door tag..._Right_... We live in small town USA so I know everyone that lives here anyway.  Hell most of the people here dont even lock their doors.  UPS has no problems just leaving stuff, FedEx not so much, especially due to them always changing the drivers, just get one trained and they leave for a better job I guess.


 
   
  Bah!
   
  If they had standard overnight service there, you might have had a chance as they can deliver up to 4:00PM. But alas, only priority overnight was available for your neck of the woods.
   
  se


----------



## Argo Duck

^^ Steve, I am happy to offer her Q cable-enhancement services to all lucky headfiers.

She is right here, ready and waiting to take your calls y'all.

(Well actually she's already sleeping on the job lol).


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





argo duck said:


> ^^ Steve, I am happy to offer her Q cable-enhancement services to all lucky headfiers.
> 
> She is right here, ready and waiting to take your calls y'all.
> 
> (Well actually she's already sleeping on the job lol).


 
   
  HA!
   
  Well, best to have her well-rested before sending her out on a cable-enhancement job.
   
  se


----------



## bearFNF

SWEET Cables!!! and ACK!!! FedEx GRRRRR!!!!
   
  Love the cables.  Gonna hook 'em up tonight and enjoy.
   
  As far as FedEx goes...Here's the story. Skip if you don't want to hear 'er, read it.


Spoiler: FedEx%20story



 
  So I rushed home just after noon cause they usually show up at around 12:15pm.
  The door tag I signed yesterday was still on the door going into my building. So I thought, "Sweet. He has not come yet."
  WRONG
  I got to be apartment door and there is another door tag on my door.  The buidling only has one entrance. What did he do break in though the fire door?
  Well this door tag had the signature line scratched out and the Pick up in Grand Forks circled.  Hell no I am not driving two and a half hours to go get a package that they should have just left for petes sake.
  So, I jump in the truck and drive around town, didi I mention I live in the boonies?  It's a very small town, five blocks long one main street etc.
  I get to the east side, and spy a FedEx trcuk at the funeral home, dont wanna know what he is delivering there.
  I flag him down and get my package...
  I asked the dude why he didn;t leave it after I signed the door tag, Get this, _*"It is company policy to not leave packages at apartment buildings."  *_
  What????
  Oh well life goes on, Missed lunch, ditched a vendor that was visiting, but I got my package, gotta have your priorities straight, right?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Oh man. Sorry for all the trouble. Hell, if I'd have sent it out USPS Express Mail, you'd probably have received it today and not had to go chasing anyone down two days in a row. I'll make a note not to use FedEx for apartment deliveries unless I know someone will be there to sign for it.
   
  Glad you're happy with the cable though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## bearFNF

Heh, NP, price I pay for living in the sticks.  May just need to have it shipped to work next time.
   
  Yeah, they are very nice.  Wat flexible, which is what I was looking for.  May need to get a shorter version soon.  When I'm ready I'll email you some questions I have.  Thanks.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Doesn't seem to have been so much a "sticks thing" as an "apartment thing." Or really when you get down to it, a "FedEx thing."
   
  se


----------



## Raksasa

Out of date info. text deleted.
   
  R


----------



## hifuguy

Long Versus Short SQ Comparison
   
  Have you ever wondered about the sound quality difference would be between a very long Q-Cable and a normal length Q-Cable? I have some real-world listening thoughts on the subject that I thought some of you would be interested in hearing. I compared a very long, original-style, 15-foot Q Cable to a current-style, 3-foot, slightly larger gauged, Q Cable, with Hifiman earring dongles. So yeah, not exactly an apple-to-apples comparison, but still interesting. So the variables in play were: the cable lengths (15' versus 3'), cable gauge (the new 3' cable has more Litz conductors), earrings (the new 3' cable uses Hifiman-style SMA adapters).
   
  The system hosting this comparison is pretty serious, I love it to death.... Mac Mini, Amarra, Locus Design USB cable, Wyrd4Snd Dac2, MG Audio interconnects, Violectric V200, Q-cable and Hifiman HE500s, with Triode Power Labs power cables. Listening tests were done with short term and long term listening periods, using a variety of musical styles over a period of about a week.
   
  The results were that the shorter cable, with the earrings, sounded just a tad better. Cable shortness and more conductors trumped the no-earring advantage. That being said, the difference was quite subtle and difficult to describe in typical audiophile terms. Suffice it to say, things just sound a bit more real, more immediate, more controlled and with a better connection to the music. Quantitatively, perhaps something like 5%. Without the ability to do the direct comparison, the difference would fade into the noise floor of my ability to remember the differences pretty fast. So, that's about it. If you have a logistical need that requires a long headphone run, I would humbly submit that you can go for it without any worries with a Q-cable. As always, Steve at Q-Cable is a great guy and an asset to our hobby. And as so many of us already know, nothing beats Q-Cable when it comes to how the cable physically behaves.... so nicely that you often forget that it is there. Just for the fun of it, at one point in my testing, I put on the the Hifman cable (the silver one) that came with the headphone. That was a flashback nightmare. I've been spoiled. The cable is horribly stiff, microphonic and it doesn't sound very good either. If you're still using one of those, you really need to give Steve a call post haste... seriously! 
   
  WIth Kind Regards & Happy Listening!


----------



## Steve Eddy

What? There's a Q appreciation thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   




   
  Thank you for the kind words, hifiguy!
   
  se


----------



## hifuguy

Cool!  -  Q-Cable's Summer Sale!
   
  I just noticed that the _Q-Cable Site_ has just announced the start of their Summer Sale. It's 20% off!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hifuguy said:


> Cool!  -  Q-Cable's Summer Sale!
> 
> I just noticed that the _Q-Cable Site_ has just announced the start of their Summer Sale. It's 20% off!


 
  If I didn't already own two fantastic Q Cables for my HD800s and LCD-3s, I'd be all over this deal! 
   
  Oh, and happy belated birthday Steve! Sorry no envelope with $ inside. The downsides of being middle-aged.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thanks, MH!
   
  Yeah, like I said, it was all downhill after I stopped getting birthday cards with money in them. Oh to be a kid again, and to end up with a whole $9 on your 9th birthday (back in '69 for me) and the excitement running down to Uncle Happy's toy store to spend it all in half an hour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Thanks, MH!
> 
> Yeah, like I said, it was all downhill after I stopped getting birthday cards with money in them. Oh to be a kid again, and to end up with a whole $9 on your 9th birthday (back in '69 for me) and the excitement running down to Uncle Happy's toy store to spend it all in half an hour!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Good times.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Good times.


 
   
  Yup. Though to be fair, I've had some pretty damn good times as an adult too. Not quite as innocent, but very very good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## bcstyle

Bought red Q cable 4pin xlr, hd800 adaptor and red xlr-1/4 adaptor not long ago. Been waiting for another sale so jumped on board and now cant wait to get my hands on them! Its like going to be my first experience with an aftermarket cable since the other one I ordered from another company is taking years for delivery... If cables provide extra benefit in sound quality like alot people claim its a bonus on top of a better look and lighter weight//


----------



## MattTCG

I bought my second cable from Steve and have had it for about two weeks. It's a beautiful dark brown French silk that terminates to mini xlr with adapters for Senn and HFM hp's. It's just fantastic!! Great work Steve as usual.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, Matt.
   
  se


----------



## athenaesword

Hi Steve looking to get some ifs shipped to Hong Kong, just a question r the prices on the site per or post 20% off for the summer sale?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





athenaesword said:


> Hi Steve looking to get some ifs shipped to Hong Kong, just a question r the prices on the site per or post 20% off for the summer sale?


 
   
  Hello!
   
  The prices on the website are the sale prices. I'll update the site in the morning to make that more clear.
   
  Thanks!
   
  se


----------



## MickeyVee

I had the cotton sheathed Q cable for my HE-500 and really loved it.  When I sold off my HE500 and HD700, I emailed Steve to get a cable for my HD800.  Through some great some karma and a little bit of time, I finally received the new Silk Q cable in the mail today.
  Two immediate first impressions - this cable is stunningly beautiful and OMG, look at those earrings/connectors!

 First, as in my original cotton Q cable, it just gets out of the way physically and sonically.  I'm not going to blabber on about the sonic benefits because it's day one and I really need to do some A/B comparisons - but then again, it's so comfortable and 'not there', the stock cable may not ever go back on. Love the feel of the silk.
 Second - those earrings - well, they may look unwieldily but once I got the HD800 on my head and started enjoying the music, they just disappeared - don't even know they're there. Nice design Steve!
  Now that I have a cable with the mini-XLR connection, it may be time to get me some LCD's.
  Anyway, love the cable - 'My Precious' 
  Thanks Steve!!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, MV. And you're quite welcome. Glad you're happy with them!
   
  se


----------



## pelli

This thread has been quiet recently...  Maybe because everyone is too busy listening to music! Still loving my Q French Silk...


----------



## hifimiami

pelli said:


> This thread has been quiet recently...  Maybe because everyone is too busy listening to music! Still loving my Q French Silk...


 
  
 Also Steve provides  excellent craftsmanship and customer service, that's why it is so quiet!


----------



## NiHM

I had been looking to replace the stock HE500 cable for quite a while.  From an ergonomic standpoint the stock cable is horrible.  Very stiff and prone to kinks.  I also needed a balanced cable for my Taboo.  The Q cable is exactly what I was looking for.  It's light, flexible, looks absolutely fantastic, and is allowing me to use the Taboo to it's full potential.  I couldn't be happier with my purchase.  Thanks Steve.


----------



## pingquanla

think so,one of the best sounding cables I ever heard, and by far the lightest and softest.thanks


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thanks for the kind words, guys!
  
 It might be quiet in here, but we recently had to increase our lead time by a week (probably due to the summer sale, but now that that's over I'm pretty sure we'll be coming back down to our previous lead time).
  
 I think pelli's right. People are busy listening to music, which is what this whole thing is all about in the first place. And speaking of music, I always make sure to check out the Pick of the Week at my local Starbucks (Pick of the Week is a card that lets you redeem a free song, app, game, etc. from Apple). Most times its not anything that spins my beanie, but a few weeks ago I happened on one that did. Valerie June's You Can't Be Told (do a Google video search for an interview with her, she has the cutest little southern voice).
  

  
 Thanks again, guys. Have a great weekend!
  
 se


----------



## Icenine2

Still loving mine too...........in *RED*!!!


----------



## Steve Eddy

icenine2 said:


> Still loving mine too...........in *[COLOR=FF0000]RED[/COLOR]*!!!




Obviously the old phrase "Better dead than Red" was completely lost on you. 

se


----------



## MacedonianHero

steve eddy said:


> Obviously the old phrase "Better dead than Red" was completely lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most of the teens and 20 (and likely many 30) years olds around here completely missed your joke.


----------



## Steve Eddy

macedonianhero said:


> Most of the teens and 20 (and likely many 30) years olds around here completely missed your joke.




Google is a great bridge between the generation gap. 

se


----------



## MacedonianHero

steve eddy said:


> Google is a great bridge between the generation gap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Still, less funny if you have to google a joke in my experiences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We're just old Steve.


----------



## paradoxper

Seriously! Steve speaks and all I hear is greek.


----------



## Steve Eddy

macedonianhero said:


> Still, less funny if you have to google a joke in my experiences.




Yeah, but by the same token, if the youngsters were a bit more well read, they wouldn't have to Google it. 



> We're just old Steve.




Yeah, but we know about memes and catch phrases that were popular before we were born. I mean, "I like Ike" was well before my time, but I'm quite familiar with it. Of course being a Canucklehead, you might not be, but you know what I mean. 

se


----------



## MacedonianHero

steve eddy said:


> Yeah, but by the same token, if the youngsters were a bit more well read, they wouldn't have to Google it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good points...can't argue with them. So true....well except for the last one.


----------



## Steve Eddy

paradoxper said:


> Seriously! Steve speaks and all I hear is greek.




καλύτερα νεκρός παρά κόκκινο.

se


----------



## paradoxper

steve eddy said:


> καλύτερα νεκρός παρά κόκκινο.
> 
> se


 
*Google Translate: The translation failed because of a server error- *Fu**ing Communist


----------



## madelaile

that right, I am using both its headphone cables and its XLR interconnect since over a couple of months.thanks


----------



## Raksasa

Just noticed on The Audio Guild facebook page that Steve from Q has a new barrel type that looks cool. Called Terrazzo.
  
 https://www.facebook.com/TheAudioGuild?ref=profile
  
 He's making up some personalised ones with buyer's name etched on it, for a limited run.
  
 Hmmm, how's my bank account  ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 R


----------



## Steve Eddy

> Originally Posted by *Raksasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm, how's my bank account  ????


 
  
 If you're a bit low, you can always try "Ok, everybody on the ground!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 se


----------



## MattTCG

Just wanted to say many thanks to Steve for the hook up on the very sexy new barrel on my Q Audio cable. I think that it's dead sexy!!
  

  
 Steve and I chatted on Saturday morning about the barrel exchange plus some repair on adapters. I put the things in the mail to him that Saturday afternoon and I had both pieces in my mailbox this afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 There are a few great guys to deal with on cables and Steve Eddy is certainly one.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the very kind words, Matt. And you're quite welcome. 

I fell hard for the new barrels too. Our supplier sent me a photo of the samples before he shipped them out, but that didn't prepare me for what I saw when they finally arrived. First thing I did was make a new cable for myself. 

se


----------



## bfreedma

Just checking in as another satisfied Q-Audio customer.
  
 Received my Q French Silk recently and it's everything I hoped it would be.  Outstanding build quality and far lighter and more flexible than the original LCD3 cable and BJC extension I was previously using.  Combine that with Steve's customer service and willingness to find a very fair solution to pricing out a longer cable than is listed on the web site and it was pretty much an ideal transaction.
  
 I should probably send a gift card to whomever had to braid it!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, bfreedma! Glad you're happy with your "Seriously? You want one THAT long!?" Cable.

As for the gift card, that would come in handy for buying a jar of callous remover. 

se


----------



## NinjaHamster

Surely the braiding wasn't THAT exciting a process !


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ummm... Errr... No. No it wasn't. *quickly hiding bottle of Jergens lotion behind his back* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 se


----------



## bfreedma

steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the kind words, bfreedma! Glad you're happy with your "Seriously? You want one THAT long!?" Cable.As for the gift card, that would come in handy for buying a jar of callous remover. se




You're welcome Steve.

Gotta say, that entire post seems teed up for all variety responses that might get me banned. 

Ben


----------



## Steve Eddy

bfreedma said:


> You're welcome Steve.
> 
> Gotta say, that entire post seems teed up for all variety responses that might get me banned.


 
  
 Fine. Play it safe then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 se


----------



## NinjaHamster

Hey Steve,  Just wanted to say I have been very happy with the cables you sent me recently. I popped them into my system and have been playing music ever since.  I want to do a review, but I'm happy just listening to them at the moment ... so I don't really care how much better they are than the stock Audeze cables, you know ?  Plus it is exam time, so whilst I have some time to read and type thoughts, swapping components and doing a thorough review would take time I don't have at the moment ... actually that is probably a great compliment given my obsessive compulsive nature (like all students of Psychology, I'm a myriad of disorders myself). Usually I would be swapping cables and assessing and quantifying.  Here I'll just rest, get over my exams, enjoy listening and THEN obsess over grain and soundstage depth ... and hopefully reveal to the world that you are a charlatan, a fraud, a snake-oil sales man AND a bad lover - I already have a TMZ interview lined up ...


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Welcome to the club. Steve is a righteous cobbler of cables.


----------



## NinjaHamster

I know, I know - I'm just a little insecure ... other guys seem to be ordering longer stuff than I have.  I feel a little <sob> inadequate ...
  
  
 PS. That's two "littles" and an "inadequate" in one sentence, do you think that might mean something ? ... Well, let's leave it there ... for this session ... that'll be $240 thanks. (see, I'm practising - um, practicing).


----------



## Steve Eddy

ninjahamster said:


> Hey Steve,  Just wanted to say I have been very happy with the cables you sent me recently. I popped them into my system and have been playing music ever since.  I want to do a review, but I'm happy just listening to them at the moment ... so I don't really care how much better they are than the stock Audeze cables, you know ?  Plus it is exam time, so whilst I have some time to read and type thoughts, swapping components and doing a thorough review would take time I don't have at the moment ... actually that is probably a great compliment given my obsessive compulsive nature (like all students of Psychology, I'm a myriad of disorders myself). Usually I would be swapping cables and assessing and quantifying.  Here I'll just rest, get over my exams, enjoy listening and THEN obsess over grain and soundstage depth ... and hopefully reveal to the world that you are a charlatan, a fraud, a snake-oil sales man AND a bad lover - I already have a TMZ interview lined up ... :wink_face:




HA! Do your worst! As Oscar Wilde once said, the only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about. 

se


----------



## Steve Eddy

ninjahamster said:


> I know, I know - I'm just a little insecure ... other guys seem to be ordering longer stuff than I have.  I feel a little  inadequate ...
> 
> 
> PS. That's two "littles" and an "inadequate" in one sentence, do you think that might mean something ? ... Well, let's leave it there ... for this session ... that'll be $240 thanks. (see, I'm practising - um, practicing).




Be patient. We've got the boys in the lab working on an enhancement drug for cables. 

se


----------



## vmullot

A little word about Q French Silk balanced vs stock balanced LCD-3 cables: be patient! It took some times to have them made, and as much for them to reach me in Istanbul but I'm very happy to have that much, I was really expecting less. The cables are very well made, very beautiful, comfortable and almost without microphonics. And especially they are very nice sounding!!! And a very great pairing with LCD-3.
  
 Compared quickly tonight with the stock LCD cables Q French Silk brought me wider, deeper, more airy soundstage but thicker, less dry/more natural and direct sound. Is difference subtle? I'm pretty sure I can match 99% on a ABX test.
  
 That's a lot for a few hundred dollars. You get in the music very much easily, it's for me very good money spent. In fact that's the litlle thing that was missing in my audio chain (until the next . I'm really impressed … and happy!
  
 Thanks again Steve!


----------



## Shikarikato

Didn't Steve used to sell 4 pin XLR to Dual 3 pin XLR? What happened to them?


----------



## Steve Eddy

shikarikato said:


> Didn't Steve used to sell 4 pin XLR to Dual 3 pin XLR? What happened to them?




Yes, we used to offer them, but I've always thought that the dual three pin connection was one of the silliest things the headphone industry ever came up with and a couple weeks ago, I decided to remove that option from the website.

Sorry.

se


----------



## goldendarko

Just ordered a 2m Brown French Silk headphone cable from Q Audio, w/ the new Terrazzo plug that looks beautiful! Even came with custom engraving of my name on it. Steve was absolutely awesome to work with, can't wait to get the new cable!


----------



## NinjaHamster

goldendarko said:


> Just ordered a 2m Brown French Silk headphone cable from Q Audio, w/ the new Terrazzo plug that looks beautiful! Even came with custom engraving of my name on it. Steve was absolutely awesome to work with, can't wait to get the new cable!


 
 Damn - I want that plug ... can't afford it, but DAYUM that is fine !! Where's the "envy" emoticon ... Totally stunning !!


----------



## goldendarko

It's like smoke in a bottle . Actually the plug didn't cost any extra, even with the engraving. I think they is a limited supply of them however.


----------



## Steve Eddy

goldendarko said:


> Just ordered a 2m Brown French Silk headphone cable from Q Audio, w/ the new Terrazzo plug that looks beautiful! Even came with custom engraving of my name on it. Steve was absolutely awesome to work with, can't wait to get the new cable!




Thank you for the kind words, goldendarko. And yes, the custom engraving was a limited offering. We may work out something down the road for an additional fee, but we offered these first ones for free because the custom engraving will be done during the first production run so it only cost us a little extra. To have the custom engraving done just one or two at a time would cost more.

se


----------



## zeiter

Is this the website where to order them ?    http://www.q-audio.com/    Thanks


----------



## Greed

zeiter said:


> Is this the website where to order them ?    http://www.q-audio.com/    Thanks


 
  
 Yes, that is the site.


----------



## zeiter

Perfect, thanks, I just ordered a set for my LCD-3.


----------



## HK_sends

zeiter said:


> Perfect, thanks, I just ordered a set for my LCD-3.


 
 You won't regret it!  Steve has made some great cables and interconnects for me.  I hope his headphone amplifier he's building becomes as popular as his cables.
  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## goldendarko

Agreed, I've had mine for a week or so now and they really liven things up with my LCD-2's, I'm loving them so far. Also, the level of craftsmanship is top notch, I certainly never thought I would treasure something so simple as a cable.


----------



## Icenine2

I've had mine for a while now but not with the way cool plug.  Still great!


----------



## goldendarko

You mean this plug


----------



## senson

Just joined the club here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Placed an order of 6ft cable and Adapters. It's my first time buying cables for headphone


----------



## goldendarko

Congratulations, trust me when I say you will be impressed by the quality & performance of these cables


----------



## MattTCG

Steve makes outstanding cables and he's just a fun guy to work with. Highly recommended. The best cable maker I've come across


----------



## senson

Just out of curiosity how long is it usually takes for Steve to make one and ship it out?


----------



## MattTCG

Bout an hour.


----------



## goldendarko

Mine actually took about a month, but it was custom engraved and I think he was waiting on braiding cable too. Either way it was worth the wait.


----------



## Icenine2

goldendarko said:


> You mean this plug


 
 Yes...........that is the one!  Man that plug would look so sweet with my setup............


----------



## Icenine2




----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the very kind words, guys!

Senson, we strive to keep our lead times around 10-14 business days, but because we rely on other suppliers, we can't hold to that at all times, goldendarko's case being one example. In that instance, we were beset by a late delivery of some brown silk thread on top of our braiders taking longer than usual to turn it around for us. 

se


----------



## MattTCG

matttcg said:


> Bout an hour.


 
  
 Of course this was said as jest . No offense meant.


----------



## Steve Eddy

matttcg said:


> Of course this was said as jest . No offense meant.




Oh I know. Got a nice little laugh out of it. Don't worry, Matt.

se


----------



## Jones Bob

zeiter said:


> Perfect, thanks, I just ordered a set for my LCD-3.




A great match for the LCD-3.


----------



## screwdriver

steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the very kind words, guys!
> 
> Senson, we strive to keep our lead times around 10-14 business days, but because we rely on other suppliers, we can't hold to that at all times, goldendarko's case being one example. In that instance, we were beset by a late delivery of some brown silk thread on top of our braiders taking longer than usual to turn it around for us.
> 
> se


 
 so will mine be brown or black ?  well don't tell - it will be a surprise ...........


----------



## senson

steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the very kind words, guys!
> 
> Senson, we strive to keep our lead times around 10-14 business days, but because we rely on other suppliers, we can't hold to that at all times, goldendarko's case being one example. In that instance, we were beset by a late delivery of some brown silk thread on top of our braiders taking longer than usual to turn it around for us.
> 
> se


 
 Thanks Steve, I ordered black LCD cable with 4 pin XLR along with 1/4 adaptor and Hd800 adapter all in black. I hope I don't have to wait for a month but oh well


----------



## Steve Eddy

screwdriver said:


> so will mine be brown or black ?  well don't tell - it will be a surprise ...........




It may well be a very big surprise. I'm revisiting the infamous "vomit" cable in silk. :veryevil:

se


----------



## Steve Eddy

senson said:


> Thanks Steve, I ordered black LCD cable with 4 pin XLR along with 1/4 adaptor and Hd800 adapter all in black. I hope I don't have to wait for a month but oh well




Nope, we're on track with the black. 

se


----------



## Mediahound

You can see mine plugged into the Burson Conductor here: 
  

  
 I wonder if I should do a video review of the cable? Definitely liking it a lot.


----------



## goldendarko

Nice I'm running my lcd-2's and hd800's with the Burson Conductor as well. I think a Q cable review would be awesome!


----------



## senson

Just got my beautiful cable from USPS now there is no more cable mess!! One cable do it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks Steve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll talk soon when I get some samples done


----------



## goldendarko

***wipes drool off chin***


----------



## goldendarko

nice gear...


----------



## MickeyVee

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very Nice! Love the Q cable and looks very versatile with your setup. Now I just have to get the LCD-X so I can share my Q with my HD800.
 Quote:


senson said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## palchiu

steve eddy said:


> It may well be a very big surprise. I'm revisiting the infamous "vomit" cable in silk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Vomit is the best


----------



## Oregonian

I now have two of these amazing cables. One on my TH900, and today's arrival of my D7000 cable install by Brian over at BTG. Amazing improvement over stock!


----------



## goldendarko

Nice, you got the same one as me, the brown french silk w/ terrazzo plug, really a beautiful cable


----------



## paradoxper

Those barrels are pretty bad ass.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Forget the cables. I want to see his Pioneer Spec system. Can't tell you how much I drooled over those components back when I was a teenager. 

se


----------



## HK_sends

steve eddy said:


> Forget the cables. I want to see his Pioneer Spec system. Can't tell you how much I drooled over those components back when I was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They had electronics when you were a teenager!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

hk_sends said:


> They had electronics when you were a teenager!?! :veryevil:




Is that what they were called? I must have been too busy hanging out down at the buggy whip factory to notice. 

se


----------



## Oregonian

steve eddy said:


> Forget the cables. I want to see his Pioneer Spec system. Can't tell you how much I drooled over those components back when I was a teenager.
> 
> se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Beautiful! And that's the original Pioneer rack too, yes?

Thanks!

se


----------



## Oregonian

steve eddy said:


> Beautiful! And that's the original Pioneer rack too, yes?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> se


 

 Thanks.  Yes, it is the original Pioneer rack.


----------



## Crashem

Thanks Steve for the great cable.  Just got my red Q cable for my LCD-X's.  Sounds great and the workmanship is top notch.  Red Q + black LCD-X = Beautiful!  I am shocked how much easier the ergonomics of the Q compared to the stock cable.  Now I need to figure out the length I need to comfortably sit my arse on the coach and use the LCD-X with my home theater setup.


----------



## goldendarko

Got any pictures? Sounds like you need to break out the measuring tape!


----------



## Icenine2

crashem said:


> Thanks Steve for the great cable.  Just got my red Q cable for my LCD-X's.  Sounds great and the workmanship is top notch.  Red Q + black LCD-X = Beautiful!  I am shocked how much easier the ergonomics of the Q compared to the stock cable.  Now I need to figure out the length I need to comfortably sit my arse on the coach and use the LCD-X with my home theater setup.


 
 Yes please send us some pictures.  I have RED and love how they look.  X2 on the ergonomics of the cable.  Just easy to move with them.


----------



## palchiu

Q cables are always my favorite cable for HPs.
  
 Steve, Thank you for everything you have done!!!
  

  

  
 Pal


----------



## goldendarko

palchiu said:


> Q cables are always my favorite cable for HPs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Wow thats funky, what kind of thread is that?! That would go great with some custom painted HD-800's.


----------



## Steve Eddy

You're quite welcome, Pal!

Goldendarko, the thread is silk. But the whole idea of making something like that goes back to when we were using cotton. 

I got it in my head one day to make the ugliest cable I could. The idea I originally had in mind was that foam carpet padding. You know the stuff that's made of pieces of different colored chunks of foam? So just for Schiits and giggles, I called up our braiders, told them to grab 16 different colors of thread at random, throw it on the braiding machine at random and braid me up about 50 feet of it.

However when it arrived, I found that it really didn't look so bad. Looked rather nice in an odd sort of way. Anyway, I posted a photo of it somewhere (or maybe someone posted a photo of it they'd got from me, I don't remember) and the next thing I know, I get an email from Pal here asking me if I would make him a cable out of it. I never expected such a thing but he was serious. So I made him a cable with it.

Fast forward to a month or two ago or so and I get an email form Pal. He said there was some litz wire poking out of his cable and could I fix it for him (this is a problem we'd experienced occasionally with the cotton braid and the smaller litz wire). The litz was poking out at the Y split and didn't lend itself to an easy fix. I decide I'd send him a warranty replacement, however I didn't have any more of that braid and I didn't want to do another one in cotton as I didn't want the same problem to occur. So I matched the colors used for the cotton cable as closely as I could to the silk thread and made him a silk replacement.

se


----------



## goldendarko

Steve, your failure to make an ugly cable has turned into an incredibly unique cable for Pal 

The detail in the close-up picture looks incredible, I think it would go great with some custom painted headphones from ColorWare.


----------



## Steve Eddy

goldendarko said:


> The detail in the close-up picture looks incredible, I think it would go great with some custom painted headphones from ColorWare.




Yeah, one with a Jackson Pollock paint job. 



se


----------



## Icenine2

Cool!


----------



## smellyfungus

just chiming in that I am a new and proud owner of these cables. went with black to match my setup.

never had a fancy cable before and went with q-audio cause theyre light and good looking. earrings are smaller than I expected and don't cause issues. 

I'm very thankful for Steve's flexibility and patiences with all my questions. would recommend to anyone.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the very kind words.

Looking at your moniker, I can't help thinking of taking a cue from an ad campaign by a company famous for their jams and jellies.

"With an endorsement from smellyfungus, it's gotta be good!" 

se


----------



## johnnybrick

steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the very kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL! Ya sold me! Q cable is on my radar....gonna happen soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bfreedma

steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the very kind words.
> 
> Looking at your moniker, I can't help thinking of taking a cue from an ad campaign by a company famous for their jams and jellies.
> 
> ...




That's as crazy as trying to sell cables without making unproven performance claims. Who would do such a thing?

Oh, wait.....


----------



## Steve Eddy

johnnybrick said:


> LOL! Ya sold me! Q cable is on my radar....gonna happen soon.




And here I thought I was just being a smartass. Guess we're going to have to rewrite the marketing plan. Hey, before you order, could you change your moniker to something more disgusting than johnnybrick? Saturday Night Live did a great Smucker's spoof years ago. My favorite was from Chevy Chase. "With a name like Painful Rectal Itch, it's gotta be good!" Is painfulrectalitch available? We could probably double our sales with that endorsement alone. 

se


----------



## MattTCG

These are the best cables that I've ever used. They get my highest recommendation.


----------



## Steve Eddy

matttcg said:


> These are the best cables that I've ever used. They get my highest recommendation.




"With an endorsement from MattTCG, it's gotta be good!"

Hmmm... Naaah, that doesn't work.

Thanks for auditioning.

*click* Barbara, send the next one in. *click*



se


----------



## Amphibica

I've been enjoying - really ENJOYING!! - my Q-cables with my Audeze LCD 2.2. What an improvement over the stock cable. Impressive. Worth every penny.


----------



## Steve Eddy

amphibica said:


> I've been enjoying - *really ENJOYING!!* - my Q-cables with my Audeze LCD 2.2.




Wow. I'm not sure I want to hear any more details about that. :veryevil:

Thank you for the kind words. Glad you're happy with your cables.

se


----------



## HPDJ

I'm just gonna drop these off right here.......yah, no words needed


----------



## Oregonian

I have that plug/cable combo in my D7000. Yum.........


----------



## vigotone

Anyone besides MacedonianHero and kothganesh tried these with Audeze LCD-XC's? Aesthetically, these cables are unmatched. And these are far cheaper than Double Helix. Just trying to get a sense of how they match with these cans. Right now I'm using the Centrance HiFi-M8, but will probably upgrade to an Oppo HA-1 DAC?Amp soon.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## jehugo

Anyone find these these cables bright out of the box (envelope)? Should I expect them to settle down?


----------



## HPDJ

No problem with brightness with my cables right out the envelope. Music is just flowing with them and they have done the best thing I feel they could ever do: "*Disappear*" and let me focus on the music


----------



## jehugo

I think my ears were broken yesterday. They are just fine today.
  
 Happy to have a quality and LIGHT cable flowing from my HP.


----------



## mowglycdb

And much less microphonics and more flexible, now if the conectors were lighter...   I think that the conectors are about 70% of the weight.


----------



## Steve Eddy

jehugo said:


> I think my ears were broken yesterday. They are just fine today.




Maybe think about getting that extended warranty. 

se


----------



## HPDJ

My terrazzo plug is very light. With that plus the French silk (with no microphonics and great flexibility), I have no complaints. The fact that the cable doesn't twist at the Y split unless I want it to is also huge for me.


----------



## Steve Eddy

mowglycdb said:


> I think that the conectors are about 70% of the weight.




Working on a 1.5 meter cable at the moment.

Unterminated cable: 2 oz

Connectors for 1/4" TRS: 1 oz

Connectors for 4 pin XLR: 1.6 oz

Both connector weights include the pair of mini-XLRs at the headphone end.

se


----------



## dreamscape

Does using the XLR-1/4" adapter add substantial weight at the end of the cable? I'm just thinking about whether the downward pull would be too much if the cable is hanging straight off the table.
 Cheers


----------



## Steve Eddy

A male/female 4 pin XLR pair weighs in at just under 3 ounces. Not terribly heavy but certainly would put added stress on the 1/4" plug/jack.

What they mostly are is clunky. A sizable piece of metal just looking for something to bang into and scratch/chip/dent. Another reason I have no love for "balanced." It leads to abominations like 4 pin XLR (or much worse, dual 3 pin) to 1/4" adapters.

se


----------



## mowglycdb

3  to 1.6  including the mini XLR  is a good improvement


----------



## Steve Eddy

mowglycdb said:


> 3  to 1.6  incluiding the mini XLR  is a good improvement




Get out of here. 

se


----------



## hardbop

I've ordered a Q cable to replace my stock LCD-2 cable, which has a break that is quickly becoming unbearable. I hope it arrives quickly.
  
 Don't let me down!


----------



## dnlee480

I just have to give a shout out to Steve Eddy (owner of Q cable) for an awesome job on his cables!  I just received a Q cable today with additional adapters to use my HD800 and of course my LCD-3 and wow I am loving these cables.  Looks so beautiful and the build quality is hands down amazing!  Love it!  I was a skeptic at first but sonically I feel there is an improvement but the quality, lightness, and reduced micro phonics is simply worth the upgrade.  I definitely gives it two thumbs up and highly recommend to anyone who want to upgrade there stock cable.  These cables are so much lighter than my stock cable and looks a million times nicer!  Thank Steve for such great service and product!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listening to my LCD-3 with Q cable and Bryston BHA-1 as we speak.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the very kind words, dnlee. I'm glad you're happy with your cable.

se


----------



## hardbop

I got my Q Cable a bit ago and I've been too busy enjoying them. Steve got them to me in just a few days and he even double checked with me about the Terrazo plugs, which I had mis-ordered.
  
 The cable looks and feels great. Most importantly, though, it sounds great. It doesn't change the signature sound of my LCD 2's, but just makes things sound more effortless.
  
 I never wanted to get third party cables before, because they always added weight or bulkiness or change the sound, etc. These Q Cables are great, though. I'm glad I took a chance on them.


----------



## kphfrail

It is great to hear that everyone is so enthusiastic about their cables! I hope to receive mine soon so I can join the group and share you excitement!


----------



## HK_sends

Steve really makes a great cable!  As long as you keep him fed and watered, take him out for exercise every now and then, and put fresh papers on the bottom of his cage, he'll continue to produce these awe-inspiring products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Firm tongue-in-cheek from an old fan-boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends
  
 PS - Yes, that's his cable in my avatar...


----------



## Steve Eddy

hk_sends said:


> Steve really makes a great cable!  As long as you keep him fed and watered, take him out for exercise every now and then, and put fresh papers on the bottom of his cage, he'll continue to produce these awe-inspiring products! :veryevil:




You forgot mochas. Mochas are the fuel that keeps the production line running. 

Thank you for the kind words, guys!

@kphfrail, your cable should be shipping this coming week. The Man in Brown dropped off some beautiful dark blue braid just yesterday. Waiting for a shipment of litz wire that should arrive on Tuesday or Wednesday.

se


----------



## kphfrail

How did you know it was me!


----------



## Steve Eddy

kphfrail said:


> How did you know it was me!




Wild guess. 

Your location says California and I have only one open order on the books right now with a California shipping address.

se


----------



## Chikolad

Just ordered me some Cable!
 Can't wait to get it


----------



## kphfrail

It's been a long road getting my cable, but Steve Eddy made it feel like an adventure every step of the way. It's a bit bittersweet now that my journey has ended. On one end, I got my cable, but on the other end I will miss my conversations with Steve. If you are looking for a fantastically well made cable, I cannot give any more praise to Steve and his craftsmanship. 
  
 It is difficult to describe Steve Eddy's unique personality. But if I were to give an example, just give him a call. Before you even have a chance to say a word, he will begin the conversation with a "how do you do?"


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, kphfrail. Yeah, it was a bit of an adventure, wasn't it? But it was a fun trip and I enjoyed our conversations as well. I'm glad you're happy with your cable!

And now I finally know why you wanted blue. Those HD-800s are absolutely gorgeous! 

se


----------



## rambotan

Received my red cable yesterday and am very happy with it. Craftsmanship is superb and it sounds great!
  
 And Steve is a great person to deal with!


----------



## paradoxper

What a badass cable, kphfrail. Nice work slacker, er, Steve.


----------



## pdrm360

These are truly great cables; I cannot believe how they sound better than the Audeze stock cable.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thanks, guys. Well, except for that butt-munch Paradoxper. :veryevil:

se


----------



## HK_sends

kphfrail said:


> It's been a long road getting my cable, but Steve Eddy made it feel like an adventure every step of the way. It's a bit bittersweet now that my journey has ended. On one end, I got my cable, but on the other end I will miss my conversations with Steve. If you are looking for a fantastically well made cable, I cannot give any more praise to Steve and his craftsmanship.
> 
> It is difficult to describe Steve Eddy's unique personality. But if I were to give an example, just give him a call. Before you even have a chance to say a word, he will begin the conversation with a "*how do you do?*"


 
 That's easy!  Just respond with "How do I do what?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends
  
 PS - I really like the Blue!


----------



## Steve Eddy

hk_sends said:


> That's easy!  Just respond with "How do I do what?"






se


----------



## Chikolad

So I finally received my cable 3 days ago and had some time to use it and gather impressions.
 First of all I would like to commend Steve on his wonderful service and great sense of humor throughout the ordering and shipping process!
 Repeating what everyone had already said, the build quality and ergonomics of this cable are top-notch. It's ultra light, rests in any shape you want it to and has practically zero microphonics.
  
 As for the sound. I previously used the stock cable and that's the only cable I had ever tried. I have the LCD-3fs and they're connected to a Burson Soloist and a Schiit Modi DAC (yet to be replaced). The interconnect between the DAC and the amp is a VDH The Tide. I don't use any special power cords or USB cables.
 Let me start by saying that the differences are subtle. However, they exist. 
 I think I can sum up the difference between the Q and the stock cable by saying that the Q smooths out the edges. Treble-heavy tracks are easier to listen to than with the stock cable. Also, tracks with a low DR rating (6 and lower) that are too harsh with the stock cable are more bearable with the Q. This difference to my ears can also have a downside with my current setup. In some tracks I get the feeling that I'm losing some micro-detail, spatial queues and overall slam. But once again, the differences are very subtle. They're hard to notice even when A-Bing (although A-Bing is hard to accomplish with the time it takes to switch the cables). I haven't detected any differences in soundstage width or depth.
  
 My 2 cents.
 Now off to some more listening


----------



## pdrm360

^ I've also found the trebles on the Q-cable are clearer and smoother than the stock cable.


----------



## KimbaWLion

Wow time to think about another cable I think! I do have other gear! Anybody else going to think about one?


----------



## Steve Eddy

kimbawlion said:


> Wow time to think about another cable I think! I do have other gear! Anybody else going to think about one?




Meh. I think I have enough cables. 

se


----------



## Bellasperson

Great blue.  Just ordered my cables.  What color number is that?


----------



## Steve Eddy

bellasperson said:


> Great blue.  Just ordered my cables.  What color number is that?




That cable was made with 007's protégé, 006. 

It's more of a midnight blue. Much darker than your Levi's 501 medium stonewashed blue.

se


----------



## Bellasperson

Good thing I went with the color I did.  You know what they say about 00s.  They a have a short life expectancy.


----------



## Steve Eddy

bellasperson said:


> Good thing I went with the color I did.  You know what they say about 00s.  They a have a short life expectancy.




HA! Quite so! Good one! 

se


----------



## Oregonian

Having Brian at BTG put a brown Q French Silk on my JVC HP-DX1000's as we speak................er, write.  Cable is in his hands (thank you Steve) as are the headphones.  Now to manage my waiting.......................


----------



## Steve Eddy

oregonian said:


> Having Brian at BTG put a brown Q French Silk on my JVC HP-DX1000's as we speak................er, write.  Cable is in his hands (thank you Steve) as are the headphones.  Now to manage my waiting.......................




GO BRIAN! 

se


----------



## Oregonian

Sweetness.......................


----------



## anil

Quick question for Steve: if I want to get your cables for HD-800, do I need to get the Audeze cables and an adaptor to convert them for HD-800 or do you have cables terminated with HD-800 plugs?
  
 Thanks
 Anil


----------



## Steve Eddy

anil said:


> Quick question for Steve: if I want to get your cables for HD-800, do I need to get the Audeze cables and an adaptor to convert them for HD-800 or do you have cables terminated with HD-800 plugs?




It requires the adapter. Can't terminate our cable directly to those tiny HD-800 connectors. But a pair of the adapters weighs less than an ounce and are very unobtrusive. 

se


----------



## anil

steve eddy said:


> It requires the adapter. Can't terminate our cable directly to those tiny HD-800 connectors. But a pair of the adapters weighs less than an ounce and are very unobtrusive.
> 
> se


 
 Great, thanks for the quick reply!
  
 Anil


----------



## Bellasperson

My Q headphone and connector cables arrived on Christmas eve, in no small part due to Steve making sure they were here by Christmas. Old school customer service (exceptional). How did they look? They are a custom color to match faded Levi's with stainless steel 4 pins. It is hard to believe audio cables can look this good. The custom colors are worth the cost and wait.  How do they sound? A slightly clearer Cardas Clear. The best cables I have heard. I am using them with Audeze LCD3Fs. They are very light and flexible.  This is in sharp contrast to the usual braided cable garden hose. New Years resolution - change out all my cable to Q's.


----------



## bfreedma

bellasperson said:


> My Q headphone and connector cables arrived on Christmas eve, in no small part due to Steve making sure they were here by Christmas. Old school customer service (exceptional). How did they look? They are a custom color to match faded Levi's with stainless steel 4 pins. It is hard to believe audio cables can look this good. The custom colors are worth the cost and wait.  How do they sound? A slightly clearer Cardas Clear. The best cables I have heard. I am using them with Audeze LCD3Fs. They are very light and flexible.  This is in sharp contrast to the usual braided cable garden hose. New Years resolution - change out all my cable to Q's.




Pics. Must have pics!

Congrats. Sounds like a great looking cable. Did I mention wanting to see Pics?


----------



## Madeupword

bellasperson said:


> My Q headphone and connector cables arrived on Christmas eve, in no small part due to Steve making sure they were here by Christmas. Old school customer service (exceptional). How did they look? They are a custom color to match faded Levi's with stainless steel 4 pins. It is hard to believe audio cables can look this good. The custom colors are worth the cost and wait.  How do they sound? A slightly clearer Cardas Clear. The best cables I have heard. I am using them with Audeze LCD3Fs. They are very light and flexible.  This is in sharp contrast to the usual braided cable garden hose. New Years resolution - change out all my cable to Q's.


 

 Yes, need pictures!


----------



## Bellasperson

As you can see photography is not a core skill.


----------



## Argo Duck

Indeed. Truly awful


----------



## Bellasperson

They are pretty terrible.  This one is better in that you do not have to tilt your head and squint to make sense of it.


----------



## bfreedma

Very nice looking. Thanks for the time and effort to post the pictures!


----------



## Argo Duck

^^ Oh yes, much better. Very good in fact. You realise I was teasing right?!


----------



## Bellasperson

I understand that you were teasing.  I also understand that they were terrible pictures. Sometimes to get better at something we have to confront the fact that we do not do it well.  I have a granddaughter on the horizon and poor quality picture taking is not going to cut it so I am going to work on those picture taking skills. Suddenly I care about picture taking.  Strange how that works out.


----------



## Argo Duck

Hmm, some thoughts...get up close so your granddaughter fills the frame; shoot at her level (height) not yours; get in tune with her rhythm and shoot freely (don't chase a particular shot; don't think).

This way it's easier to capture candid and unplanned expressions. They tell a lot more than planned, posed shots.

A camera that does a good job taking care of a lot of the mechanics (focus, exposure) will help free you to work on the _learning to see_ part, which is where picture-taking starts.


----------



## Madeupword

Very, very cool! Why the choice of the stainless steel XLR? Were there other choices?
  
*Bellasperson's faded Levi's with stainless steel 4-pin XLR.*


----------



## NinjaHamster

Very beautiful! 

Have you plugged them into your Levi K-501's yet?


----------



## Steve Eddy

ninjahamster said:


> Very beautiful!
> 
> Have you plugged them into your Levi K-501's yet?




Hehehe.

Here's the reference I worked off of. The 501 Medium Stonewashed.



se


----------



## Bellasperson

I have listened to them while wearing 501 medium stone washed jeans.  It felt good.
  
 I think the stainless looks better with the blue than the usual black 4 pin.
  
 AiDee - thanks for the photo tips - I need them. Recommended cameras? I was thinking Nikon 3XXX as a starting point.


----------



## bfreedma

bellasperson said:


> I have listened to them while wearing 501 medium stone washed jeans.  It felt good.
> 
> I think the stainless looks better with the blue than the usual black 4 pin.
> 
> AiDee - thanks for the photo tips - I need them. Recommended cameras? I was thinking Nikon 3XXX as a starting point.




The Nikons are nice. If you're looking for something smaller, there are some great deals on the Sony NEX mirrorless DSLRs at the moment. I'm a casual photographer and like the smaller size and lighter weight of the mirrorless DSLRs.


----------



## Argo Duck

+1. I'm into Canons but Nikons are just as serious and just as good. These two companies are keen rivals!


----------



## Bellasperson

One of the few sites where audio equipment, blue jeans and cameras appear in the same thread and there is useful information on all three.


----------



## HK_sends

Happy New Year, Steve!
  
 Here's wishing you health and prosperity in the coming New Year!
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thanks, HK!

Debating whether or not to record this year's chaos. Here's 2013.

http://q-audio.com/newyear2013.wav

se


----------



## HK_sends

steve eddy said:


> Thanks, HK!
> 
> Debating whether or not to record this year's chaos. Here's 2013.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, heard a few gunshots myself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As long as the bullets don't come down through the ceiling, I'll be happy.
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## Duke40

I got my Q Audio cable earlier this week.
  
 First impression regarding sound ... a bit smoother than stock (less glare in treble), timbre & tone of instruments sounds more accurate
 (noticed this on both drums and trumpet on first listen).  Better than another aftermarket cable that I once used (which actually cost more).
  
 When I first connected the cable to my DAC/AMP (4 pin XLR) and my Audeze LCD3F, the connectors made a satisfying click,
 I felt the connection more solid (in comparison to stock).
  
 What was also welcome is that this cable has no microphonics.  I love this.
  
 It also "drapes" well and stays in place.
  
 As the cable is so light, I do not feel "tethered" to my dac/amp.
  
 Steve also alerted me on shipping (I had brief but positive comms with him) ... and it arrived very quickly in Australia, only took a week,
 which is actually incredibly fast from USA to OZ.
  
 So, for all the reasons above, getting the Q Audio cable for my Audeze has been a very positive experience.
 If I needed another cable in the future (say if I needed a different length) I would just buy from Steve again.


----------



## bfreedma

Steve,
  
 Any thoughts on making cables for the Audeze EL-8 connector?  It's been public for almost two full days, so you must have plans by now....


----------



## Steve Eddy

bfreedma said:


> Steve,
> 
> Any thoughts on making cables for the Audeze EL-8 connector?  It's been public for almost two full days, so you must have plans by now.... :evil:




Yes, I've had some thoughts. They can be summed up in one word: *No*.

se


----------



## bfreedma

steve eddy said:


> Yes, I've had some thoughts. They can be summed up in one word: *No*.
> 
> se


 
  
 I really hate how you beat around the bush and won't give a definitive answer!  That's really a secret code for "pre-orders start Monday", isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Is it a difficult connector to work with or is it more of an "enough of these ridiculous non standard connectors" situation?


----------



## Steve Eddy

bfreedma said:


> I really hate how you beat around the bush and won't give a definitive answer!  That's really a secret code for "pre-orders start Monday", isn't it




No comment. 




> Is it a difficult connector to work with or is it more of an "enough of these ridiculous non standard connectors" situation?




It's just not suitable for terminating to a cable like ours. It's designed to be used with an extruded plastic cable with relatively small wires and then to be over molded. 

Audeze still has four models of headphones that use the mini-XLR, so I'll just stick to making cables for those.

se


----------



## bfreedma

steve eddy said:


> bfreedma said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate how you beat around the bush and won't give a definitive answer! That's really a secret code for "pre-orders start Monday", isn't it
> ...




Thanks for the info. It does look like a PITA to work with being molded plastic.

I'll keep using my Q for the mini-XLR Audezes despite your refusal to take more of my money


----------



## Steve Eddy

bfreedma said:


> Thanks for the info. It does look like a PITA to work with being molded plastic.




It's a piece of cake and more efficient if you're working with more conventional cable.




> I'll keep using my Q for the mini-XLR Audezes despite your refusal to take more of my money




I can just turn around that catch phrase, "Keep your money, please!" 

se


----------



## MattTCG

But you will have an el8 to mini xlr adapter right?


----------



## Steve Eddy

matttcg said:


> But you will have an el8 to mini xlr adapter right?




I may give it some thought. But I've never been very thrilled about making adapters. Making adapters is the one time that I'm just gritting my teeth wishing I were doing something else. It's pretty soul-sucking. 

se


----------



## Bellasperson

More bad news.  I would like a set of the adapters as well. However I am not going to endanger you soul.  Temp perhaps. 
  
 I have so many cables that I need in advance of that it will probably be 2016 before I would get around to an order, plenty of time to obtain a dental appliance to help with the teeth grinding.


----------



## MattTCG

^^ Uh oh. Now I've started something and will likely get a nasty gram soon. Steve I apologize in advance for any trouble I may have started.


----------



## Steve Eddy

bellasperson said:


> More bad news.  I would like a set of the adapters as well. However I am not going to endanger you soul.  Temp perhaps.
> 
> I have so many cables that I need in advance of that it will probably be 2016 before I would get around to an order, plenty of time to obtain a dental appliance to help with the teeth grinding.




Ha!

Yeah, let's work on that other stuff first. No rush. Take all the time that I wan... Er, that you want. 

se


----------



## Steve Eddy

matttcg said:


> ^^ Uh oh. Now I've started something and will likely get a nasty gram soon. Steve I apologize in advance for any trouble I may have started.




You'll pardon me, but I'm not talking to you just yet. 

se


----------



## HK_sends

steve eddy said:


> No comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


bfreedma said:


> Thanks for the info. It does look like a PITA to work with being molded plastic.
> 
> I'll keep using my Q for the mini-XLR Audezes despite your refusal to take more of my money


 


steve eddy said:


> It's a piece of cake and more efficient if you're working with more conventional cable.
> I can just turn around that catch phrase, "Keep your money, please!"
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's that D**N BMW over-engineering design philosophy striking again!  Will they never stop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -HK sends


----------



## soundify

I was wondering if the q cable is a good match for the LCD-X? I've gone through the thread but didn't see much feedback regarding the X pairing. Majority of posts I saw were it is being paired up with lcd 3 and lcd 2. As such, any inputs would be great. 

What I'm looking for is to tame the highs so it's smoother and not as harsh as the stock cable without losing the details. I Would also like to hear a fuller and more natural sound with extra details that the stock cable doesn't provide.

I'm currently using a hybrid 16 conductor copper and silver cable together with a chord Hugo and while it provides the body and details, the highs is a bit too bright for my taste for relax listening sessions. 

Any recommendations please?


----------



## jehugo

Is the cable a good match for the LCD-X? Yes. Is it going to aggressively alter the sound signature of your headphones? I don't think so.
  
 Perhaps you should consider other components in your audio chain for your desired result.
  
  
 edit: Didn't see that you're using a Hugo. Very possible you simply don't like the Hugo sound with your LCD-X. Not sure a cable is going to change that for you. Regardless, the Q is a great cable and excellent upgrade from stock.


----------



## MacedonianHero

soundify said:


> I was wondering if the q cable is a good match for the LCD-X? I've gone through the thread but didn't see much feedback regarding the X pairing. Majority of posts I saw were it is being paired up with lcd 3 and lcd 2. As such, any inputs would be great.
> 
> What I'm looking for is to tame the highs so it's smoother and not as harsh as the stock cable without losing the details. I Would also like to hear a fuller and more natural sound with extra details that the stock cable doesn't provide.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm using the Q Cable in both my LCD-X and HD800s. I'm quite happy with it and from an ergonomic point of view, it is hard to beat!


----------



## Bellasperson

I have a hybrid 8 conductor and have A/Bed it with my Q Audio cable with LCD 3s and LCD 3Fs. The difference is not dramatic but is in the direction that you are seeking. Big difference is in ergonomics. Q Audio feels like no cable at all compared to a 16 conductor garden hose. Equipment changes are, for me, an order of magnitude more impactful.


----------



## Adamora

Hiya folks, Purchased this beauty 2 weeks ago, Decided to make a slapped together Review about em.
  
 Enjoy =B.


----------



## Steve Eddy

HA!

se


----------



## Bellasperson

Listening to the Eddie Current Balancing Act -> Audeze LCD3f with Q Audio cables. Review: Oh Yes!. I am going to need a stone washed blue extension cable. I hope the french silk worms are having a good year.


----------



## Steve Eddy

bellasperson said:


> Listening to the Eddie Current Balancing Act -> Audeze LCD3f with Q Audio cables. Review: Oh Yes!. I am going to need a stone washed blue extension cable. I hope the french silk worms are having a good year.








se


----------



## Chikolad

adamora said:


> Hiya folks, Purchased this beauty 2 weeks ago, Decided to make a slapped together Review about em.
> 
> Enjoy =B.




  
 LOL!
 I wonder what you do for a living, but you should definitely do something with that voice


----------



## Adamora

chikolad said:


> LOL!
> I wonder what you do for a living, but you should definitely do something with that voice


 

 Mr.Sushi agrees =P
  
 Not much to do around Dubai in terms of Voice Acting. All they want is British accents and that's it...poop.
  
 Twitch and YouTube involve too much boot licking so meh =p.
  
 Someday!


----------



## Steve Eddy

chikolad said:


> LOL!
> I wonder what you do for a living, but you should definitely do something with that voice




Agreed.

I had spoken with Adam on the phone previously and he said in passing that he might do a video review. I was secretly hoping that he wouldn't. Things like that can end up being embarrassing. So I said "Nah, you don't have to go through the trouble." And then a few days later, I got an email notification of a new post in the thread. I saw that he had posted a video.

I winced and pressed the Play button not knowing what to expect.

Long story short, we're in negotiations with him to be "The Official Voice of The Audio Guild." 

se


----------



## Chikolad

adamora said:


> Mr.Sushi agrees =P
> 
> Not much to do around Dubai in terms of Voice Acting. All they want is British accents and that's it...poop.
> 
> ...


 
  


steve eddy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I had spoken with Adam on the phone previously and he said in passing that he might do a video review. I was secretly hoping that he wouldn't. Things like that can end up being embarrassing. So I said "Nah, you don't have to go through the trouble." And then a few days later, I got an email notification of a new post in the thread. I saw that he had posted a video.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Well looks like Steve got you sorted there


----------



## Adamora

chikolad said:


> Well looks like Steve got you sorted there


 

 *flex*
  
 :B


----------



## Steve Eddy

adamora said:


> *flex*




You're going to break that thing if you keep that up. 

se


----------



## Adamora




----------



## Adamora

Ordered a black Q cable with an adapter for my HD650's :B, I'll post my impressions when I get em =3.


----------



## Icenine2

RED BABY!!


----------



## Adamora

icenine2 said:


> RED BABY!!


 
  
 You evil man! GIEF!


----------



## dan_can

Seems like the adaptor for HD800 uses different wires. If that's the case, does it have adverse effect on SQ?


----------



## Steve Eddy

The headphone adapters use very short lengths (about an inch or so) of high quality Mogami wire. The advantage is that it allows direct termination to the microscopically small pins on the HD-800 connector. I don't think people realize just how incredibly tiny they are.



se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Several years ago, a guitarist friend likes the vintage look of our cables, which at the time were made using cotton and included some different colored "tracer" threads. He asked if I could use our cable to make him some guitar cables. He was about to go on tour and wanted it to have a "vintage vibe" (vintage guitars, amps, clothing).

I explained that our cable wouldn't make a very good guitar cable. Because of the extremely high output impedances of guitar pickups (which can be upwards of 20,000 ohms), you really need a cable with a full electrostatic shield to keep noise pickup as low as possible.

So the solution was to buy some high quality Mogami insrument cable and send it up to our braiders and have it braided over using the same cotton used for our cable sleeving.

I made two versions. A brown braid with two golden yellow tracers, which matched the braid of our cables, and one using a brown braid but with eight golden yellow tracers, which duplicated an old GE appliance cord from the 1950s that I had bought on eBay. While I did make a few cables using the eight tracer cable, my friend ultimately preferred the two tracer version, which left me with some of the eight tracer cable that's just been sitting here collecting dust.

Fast forward to yesterday.

I get a call from another friend asking what kind of cable he should get to connect his Burson Conductor to his active Yamaha studio monitors. The Burson only has unbalanced RCA outs. The Yamaha can accept balanced inputs by way of XLRs, and balanced and unbalanced inputs by way of a 1/4" TRS phone jack (balanced interconnection by way of 1/4" TRS is common on semi-pro gear).

So I told him he needed a cable with an RCA on one end, and a mono (TS) plug on the other.

While he was Googling to find such a cable, I was reminded of that left over eight tracer Mogami cable I had here. And since it involved both an RCA and a 1/4" plug, I could combine it with the Terrazzo barrels we use on our regular cables. 

The result was beautiful. 



NOTE: I have no interest or intention of making and selling cables like this. It was just the result of one favor for a friend being able to be used for another favor for another friend. I just thought the combination of Terrazzo and "appliance cord" was interesting and beautiful and wanted to show it off.


----------



## HK_sends

Yes, it is beautiful!  Like the hat on your avatar, by the way...
 Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

hk_sends said:


> Yes, it is beautiful!  Like the hat on your avatar, by the way...




And the shades! Don't forget the shades! They're pretty stylin' too!

My thanks go out to fellow HeadFier @upstateguy who's been doing my makeovers for a while now and keeping me hip to the times.

Here are my humble beginnings from a 1920s Crosley radio ad. As you can see, that upstateguy is a real miracle worker. 



se


----------



## Koolpep

Hi Steve!!
  
 Ralf here. I have the pleasure of using a cable you once made for @Adamora and I got it in a package deal when I purchased his LCD2f 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really love this cable - it's the french silk one and just from the haptic enjoyment and feeling of quality this cable gives, it's just light years ahead of most cables I tried so far..
  
 So, thanks for making such amazing cables, the one I use is really outstanding! I have had the pleasure of using some other custom cables and I have yet to find one that reeks of quality like this one.
  
 Thanks a lot and all the best to SoCal!!
  
 Cheers,
 Koolpep (aka Ralf)


----------



## Steve Eddy

koolpep said:


> Hi Steve!!
> 
> Ralf here. I have the pleasure of using a cable you once made for @Adamora
> and I got it in a package deal when I purchased his LCD2f
> ...




Hey Ralf!

Thank you for the very kind words. I'm glad you're happy with the cable!

Take good care of those LCD-2s. I know Adam was heartbroken when he parted with them. 

By the way, I'm in Northern California. So that would be NoCal. 

se


----------



## Koolpep

steve eddy said:


> Hey Ralf!
> 
> Thank you for the very kind words. I'm glad you're happy with the cable!
> 
> ...




Of course, I will take very well care of them.

Sorry for the California mix up, have been to your lovely state last year and can't wait to come back....

Cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Steve Eddy

koolpep said:


> Sorry for the California mix up, have been to your lovely state last year and can't wait to come back....




Oh, no problem. When most people think of California, the first thing they think of is Los Angeles/Hollywwod, which is in the southern part of the state. And while there are some who would like to actually turn it into two or three states, California is still just one state. So it's not like I live in North Carolina and you said "all the best to South Carolina," in which you would have been referring to a completely different state instead of just a geographic location in a single state.

Have a great remainder of the weekend, Ralf!

se


----------



## craigp

I have now joined the ranks of Q cable owners and am delighted with my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wanted a slightly smaller cable to use between my Hugo and Audeze LCD3.  It is a silk cable (of course), brown in colour and terminates with the terrazzo barrels.
  
 First impressions was how beautiful the cable looks.  The braiding is gorgeous and the terrazzo is just stunning - and goes very well with the brown cable.
  
 Next thing I noticed was how incredibly lightweight it is.  Not in a flimsy or "cheap" way but in a very classy way.  It reminded me of how I felt when I picked up the new Apple Macbook recently - unbelievably light but oozing quality at the same time.
  
 I've only been using the cable a couple of hours but already it makes the slightly heavy LCDs somehow feel lighter.  The standard Audeze cable isn't a pretty thing and always felt "in the way" somehow.
  
 Looks aside it's also a very sturdy feeling cable.  With previous custom cables I've owned I've always felt slightly concerned that sooner or later the wire might pop out unless I'm incredibly careful.  Not so here.  These cables feel like they will last longer than me.  I do however promise to still be careful with them Steve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Sound?  It sounds stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  For anyone that doesn't know, Steve is big into Sound Science.  This is fantastic for anyone purchasing a Q cable because it means that he has a deep and real understanding of how this stuff works.  As a result you won't be given a thousand different cable options or told how important it is to pay a premium for 1% pixie dust in your cables in order to get the optimum sound.  This honesty was refreshing to say the least!
  
 Then there's Steve himself.  One thing I noticed when flicking through this thread is how many people seem to love Steve as much as their cable.  I have to agree.  He's got a wonderful sense of humour and is incredibly knowledgeable.  Couple that with the most unique "sales" technique I've ever experienced and you get a genuine top bloke!
 Steve, if I ever find myself in Sacramento, the beers are on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
  
 Craig


----------



## Steve Eddy

craigp said:


> Steve, if I ever find myself in Sacramento, the beers are on me




Thank you for the very kind words, Craig!

If you ever find yourself in Sacramento, the beers are definitely on me. I would be a terrible host if it were otherwise. Have a wonderful little brewery with a tap room just around the corner. 

se


----------



## kdejonge

So, if I order the cable with a adapter I will get both right? I see pictures with a Hifiman connector bolted on, are these special orders?


----------



## Adamora

You will get both yes, they will attach to the cable the same way you would to a headphone.
  
 It's a good way to enable usage of a wide variety of cables without having to purchase doubles.


----------



## kdejonge

Thanks! I also asked Steve and he replied over the weekend and I ordered on Sunday. Can't wait, unfortunately it will take a little longer to deliver. Only good things to those who wait.


----------



## Mediahound

NVM, ignore this.


----------



## kdejonge

just received my q audio cables, really impressed with the quality of the cables. I also think the soundstage is a bit improved with my he-400i, but i need to do some more testing. Really nicely done!


----------



## Pingupenguins

Anyone waiting for Q to come back for sale?


----------



## kdejonge

i think he had some issues with his suppliers, my order took longer because of this. This should be resolved now so I would expect it to come online soon.


----------



## Mikem231

I received my cable today, and its everything I have read about. Steve was great to deal with, any question I had was responded to very quickly. The cable is beautiful, I got mine in black terminated with 4p XLR. Pretty big upgrade over the stock LCD-3 cable. Now I need to get my TH900 done up with the same treatment.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Talked with Steve, sales should be opening up on Monday! More options in terms of headphone support too.


----------



## Pingupenguins

mikem231 said:


> I received my cable today, and its everything I have read about. Steve was great to deal with, any question I had was responded to very quickly. The cable is beautiful, I got mine in black terminated with 4p XLR. Pretty big upgrade over the stock LCD-3 cable. Now I need to get my TH900 done up with the same treatment.


 
  
 Glad to hear. Looking forward to seeing the Th900's.  I'll be taking over for Steve, as he has passed the torch down to me to pursue other ventures.


----------



## Viper2005

Dang, wish I had ordered while that 20% promotion was on.. didn't know that Steve was transferring the company to someone else till now


----------



## BenHolmes

pingupenguins said:


> Glad to hear. Looking forward to seeing the Th900's.  I'll be taking over for Steve, as he has passed the torch down to me to pursue other ventures.


 
 Shame to hear that Steve will be moving on, but congrats to him for making the move and big congratulations to you for taking the reins!


----------



## Pingupenguins

benholmes said:


> Shame to hear that Steve will be moving on, but congrats to him for making the move and big congratulations to you for taking the reins!


 
  
 Yeah he got bored of making cables, and I've been working with Steve for 2-3 years. Steve will still be watching from the sidelines and I regularly communicate with him. I very much intend of keeping things the way they are. I really appreciate all the work Steve is doing.


----------



## BenHolmes

Nice one! Is there currently a wait on cables during the transitional period, or is Q-Cable production fully up and running? I'd like to put an order in.


----------



## Pingupenguins

benholmes said:


> Nice one! Is there currently a wait on cables during the transitional period, or is Q-Cable production fully up and running? I'd like to put an order in.


 
  
 Just sent out an email letting everyone know that the site is up! You are free to visit any time.


----------



## mowglycdb

Is there any chance to expand the compability to HE-1000?


----------



## Pingupenguins

mowglycdb said:


> Is there any chance to expand the compability to HE-1000?


 
  
 Yup, that's already on the site. Not only that, but it's not an adapter anymore. It can be mounted straight to the headphones if needed.


----------



## BenHolmes

Just thought I'd drop in and share a picture of my Q-Cable and connectors built by Brian Goto (now taking over from Steve) and I must say the build quality looks stunning. I am sharing this so that people continue to order from Q-Cables even though Steve has left, and not give it a second thought. Brian is a lovely guy who kept me updated the entire way through the cable building process (I must admit I was a little too inquisitive and annoying at times, sorry Brian!).
  
 I have not received these yet (this is a picture pre-send) so I will post again once I have received & listened to them.
  
 Thank you Brian!


----------



## shotgunshane

Brian recently contacted me about a new C/IEM cable he is thinking of offering. Yup, a Q Cables C/IEM cable no less. Until now, Q Cables have only been made for headphones, desktop and speaker applications. Since I'll be cross posting this in the BTG Audio Cables thread, let me take a brief detour of explanation for those not familiar with Q Cables and their construction:
  
_Q Cables are also known as the French Silk cable. The wire is type 2 litz copper construction with a pure silk wrap and French Silk braiding sleeve. The result is an extremely light and flexible cable even though a much larger gauge wire is used. No thermoplastic polymers are used, like on typical headphone and earphone cables, which means flexibility and weight really are on a different level with Q Cables.  This amounts no tangles, easy manageability and storage and minimal microphonics. _
  
 The Q Cables C/IEM demo cable Brian loaned me is 4 wire construction but overall size of the cable is comparable to many 8 wire C/IEM cables on the market with standard thermoplastic polymer sheathing. Due to the large gauge of the wire, termination options would be limited. Standard Q Cable plugs are of course available (in 3 different finishes), as well as Eidolic plugs, which are slightly larger than most other brands of IEM plugs and are able to accept the larger wire. The demo cable has Eidolic standard 2 pin connectors. I’ve yet to confirm with Brian if MMCX or FitEar connectors are feasible. The French Silk sleeving is available in brown or black standard but is available in over 200 colors for an up-charge. 
  

  
 The Q cable is easily double the size of the BTG Audio Starlight cables that Brian also builds under his other brand. Yet despite being so much larger, The Q cable feels so much more effortlessly flexible than the Starlight. The standard Q Cables plug is also much larger than my Starlight’s Oyaide right angle.  Also of note is that due to the Q Cables construction, a neck slider is just not possible above the Y-split; it would greatly alter the look and appeal of the design.  
  

  
 The lack of a neck slider brings me to the question of application. How and where would you use a Q Cables C/IEM cable? Brian and I both think the Q cable would perfectly at home in a desktop set-up for users that love to use their custom and universal IEMS mostly in their home set-up. That’s not to say you couldn’t use the Q cable on the go as well but the lack of a neck slider or memory wire means the cables can slip off from over the ear when you are in a lot of motion. The fit and construction of the IEM can play a large roll in this as well. When used with my old EarWerkz Supra and Legend, the Q cable would slip from over the ear from time to time with the Supra but never lost over ear fitment with the Legend, even when bending to pick something up or to put something in a bottom cabinet. 
  
 I feel confident that this will be a product Brian will be offering in the near future but hearing interest from some of you all, when considering a brand new product, would certainly help. Feel free to comment in this thread of reach Brian directly at either http://www.q-audio.com/contact/.


----------



## BenHolmes

Sign me up!!


----------



## Pingupenguins

benholmes said:


> Sign me up!!


 
  
 Well that was quick. Lol. MMCX will be available. Fit ear, is not. :/


----------



## BenHolmes

pingupenguins said:


> Well that was quick. Lol. MMCX will be available. Fit ear, is not. :/


 
  
 I would definitely go for one of these if you offered it. And although you mention it would be more for home use, I would like to try and use mine on the go. 
  
 Also, why couldn't there be memory wire inserted above the ear? Yes it would hinder the weight of the cable, but only when it's off your ears. Plus, it could be an add-on option?
  
 Anyways, I'll grab one regardless!


----------



## Pingupenguins

benholmes said:


> I would definitely go for one of these if you offered it. And although you mention it would be more for home use, I would like to try and use mine on the go.
> 
> Also, why couldn't there be memory wire inserted above the ear? Yes it would hinder the weight of the cable, but only when it's off your ears. Plus, it could be an add-on option?
> 
> Anyways, I'll grab one regardless!


 
  
 By all means go ahead. I'm looking at ways to make it more portable friendly in a Q-esq manner. Still haven't figured out a good solution, but hey, Steve didn't land on silk sleeve in a day. All started with brown cotton and a yellow trace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for the memory wire, I really don't want to go the visible heat shrink route, but that seems like the only option for those who want it.


----------



## BenHolmes

pingupenguins said:


> By all means go ahead. I'm looking at ways to make it more portable friendly in a Q-esq manner. Still haven't figured out a good solution, but hey, Steve didn't land on silk sleeve in a day. All started with brown cotton and a yellow trace.
> 
> As for the memory wire, I really don't want to go the visible heat shrink route, but that seems like the only option for those who want it.




Thanks Brian, I've sent you a message. Happy to see what we can work out. I'm all for trying the memory wire and heat shrink but if you are worried about it, I'd rather stick with something your happy with.


----------



## BlackNapalm

Been a long time lurker, but I just wanted to leave a review for the great customer service provided by Brian at Q. I contacted Brian asking for a recommendation for my LCD-2’s, and he replied promptly with his personal recommendation. He also told me that there was a sale going on till May 29th which pushed me over the edge on a Q cable. I placed an order for a 2m black french silk cable for my LCD-2’s and received a tracking number 5 days later! Overall, I am very happy with the speedy process and look forward to purchasing more products from Brian.


----------



## jtinto

You'll be happy with the sound, look and feel of the cable too.
 I'm listening to my LCD-3 with my Q-cable right now


----------



## Pingupenguins

Glad to hear you guys are enjoying the cables! 
  
@jtinto Did you get your cable on sale as well?


----------



## MP53

And Q has my vote for best website!
  
 Intuitive, flexible, and polished!
  
 Paul


----------



## jtinto

Heh Pingupenguins
 I ordered my brown silk from Steve Eddy in 2012.
 It's still going strong.


----------



## Pingupenguins

jtinto said:


> Heh Pingupenguins
> I ordered my brown silk from Steve Eddy in 2012.
> It's still going strong.


 
 Thats a long time! I think Steve and I have changed quite a few aesthetic things about the cables since then, but glad to hear the design is still holding up!


----------



## ARB233

My Q Audio cable just arrived for my LCD-3s.  First impression - the package felt too small and light...opened up the package and was shocked at how compact this 10ft cable was compared to the stock cables.  Extremely light weight and flexible, they feel incredible connected to the cans, as if they're not there.  I've always been on the fence as to whether cables will make a difference or not...popped it into the balanced output on the Dark Star and was immediately blown away by the difference.  Noticeable increase in bass and overall DR.  Love them!


----------



## Pingupenguins

arb233 said:


> My Q Audio cable just arrived for my LCD-3s.  First impression - the package felt too small and light...opened up the package and was shocked at how compact this 10ft cable was compared to the stock cables.  Extremely light weight and flexible, they feel incredible connected to the cans, as if they're not there.  I've always been on the fence as to whether cables will make a difference or not...popped it into the balanced output on the Dark Star and was immediately blown away by the difference.  Noticeable increase in bass and overall DR.  Love them!


 
  
 Thanks Arb233! I've heard the stock cables being described as "garden hoses" before. I couldn't imagine why a $2000 headphone would come with a garden hose for a cable.


----------



## mowglycdb

Does anyone know if Q-audio offers a xlr to 2.5 TRRS adaptor?


----------



## thewatcher101

I am on the side that cable don't necessary improve the sound, but alters it to what one prefers.
  
 I got the cable and here is a short review on LCD 2 /without fazor and LCD X.
  
 On stock cable, the LCD 2 always was missing just a little bit of imaging, muddy bass, and overall clarity. Because of this the LCD 2 always had a very intimate feel to them because of their graininess. The cable change the way they sound and brought their performance closer to that of LCD X. If you like the classic sound of the LCD, I wouldn't change the cable, but if you want just a bit more of what the new driver have a cable change is highly recommended.
  
 For the LCD X, on stock cables they sound like good monitor speakers. They have very punch lows and highs, you can identify where everything is, great imaging, but overall wasn't very musical because the instruments don't really blend when it is that punchy (think stax). Others put very high value on this separation, because it makes for great imaging, 3D sound, and live music feel. The cable warmed them up quite a bit. The punchlines is significantly reduced and they sound closer to a LCD 2/3, instruments blend together, with accuracy reduced. If you want to keep the sound of the LCD X or enhance it characteristics, I would not recommend this cable, because moves them closer to the main LCD sound.
  
  
 Overall with effect of Q Cables on the LCD series, the changes don't require any A/B which is rare in the audio world, the notice are pretty noticeable right away.
  
 For me the Q Audio cable did what I want, and it is a great cable from the simplicity, craftsmanship, and design cause getting a hold of 44 gauge litz wire is not easy.


----------



## Pingupenguins

thewatcher101 said:


> I am on the side that cable don't necessary improve the sound, but alters it to what one prefers.
> 
> I got the cable and here is a short review on LCD 2 /without fazor and LCD X.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry for the late response, but thank you for the kind words and great review. 
 If you don't mind, I'll be taking a snippet from your post and put it on the Q website for others to see.


----------



## rubixN

I purchased some Q Cables for my Audeze LCD-2's. Honestly I was skeptical about how much of a difference it would make. My headphones are being driven by a Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies. I was quite literally stunned at the difference. To put it simply they took my whole listening rig up several notches I didn't think existed.
  
 The soundstage opened up considerably and on certain recordings the spacing between elements is super improved. Not to mention the clarity and warmth is noticeably better. I honestly thought I was hallucinating at first. I was fatiguing much faster on the stock cables and now I just want to listen for hours. 
  
 The only drawback is now I am obsessing over aftermarket cables that I think I "need" for my other gear.


----------



## rubixN

Just thought I'd add a pic of a new Q Cable Brian made for me recently. Craftsmanship as usual is outstanding. I have a pair of V-Moda Crossfade Wireless (1st Gen) and Master & Dynamic MH-40's that I use at work and in transit. I usually run them off a Audioquest Dragonfly Red. Cable looks fantastic, I got black with gold trace and one Terrazzo end and one deep socket 3.5 mm. The sound is noticeably improved (with right playback/file formats even better) and it's super soft and durable. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## BenHolmes

I'm using my q-cable at work, attached to my LCD-XC. People come up and say 'hey, awesome looking headphones' and almost always touch the cable. The XCs is an already luxurious looking headphone, but I know it's the q-cable French Silk that really tops it off for them!


----------



## punit

My Q Cables 1/4th plug cracked so I tried to contact Brian at BTG for repair. After sending him emails over 3 weeks he finally responded back to ship it to him to replace the plug & i duly shipped them. They reached on 30th sept & there was no one to receive them, hence USPS left a notice to pick it up from the post office. I have sent numerous mails to Brian following up but there hasn't been any response. This is the worst customer service I have ever come across. I would caution anyone against buying anything from BTG / Q Cables.


----------



## Jozurr

punit said:


> My Q Cables 1/4th plug cracked so I tried to contact Brian at BTG for repair. After sending him emails over 3 weeks he finally responded back to ship it to him to replace the plug & i duly shipped them. They reached on 30th sept & there was no one to receive them, hence USPS left a notice to pick it up from the post office. I have sent numerous mails to Brian following up but there hasn't been any response. This is the worst customer service I have ever come across. I would caution anyone against buying anything from BTG / Q Cables.



Sorry to hear that. What worries me is that a 1/4 plug cracked - Was this one of those wooden coloured plugs? Thats probably why good cable makers only use eidolic or neutrik connectors.


----------



## punit (Oct 20, 2017)

Pic of the cracked plug


----------



## paradoxper (Oct 24, 2017)

Placed my order with Brian a week-ish ago, after inquiring about his whereabouts, my order is shipping tomorrow.

I've inquired about why he seems to be neglecting the forum and it seems his answer is he's too busy.

So perhaps all is not lost, although I am sure it doesn't make those who are pissed any happier regardless.


----------



## punit

He hasn't replied to my mails yet.......


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Dec 12, 2018)

I own two q-cables, one for my Sennheiser HD-800S and one for my Sony Z1R. For the latter, I can not identify any sonic difference to the highly regarded Kimber cable which I also frequently use. But I can say that the q-cable looks great and feels 1000x better than the Kimber one.


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Dec 10, 2018)

punit said:


> He hasn't replied to my mails yet.......


Hi just a short feedback on Brian. I by now have bought 3 cables from him and had a major mod done. Things can get a while (up to two months) , but in the end I got all and it is fully worth it, his work and the q-cables are great!


----------



## audionewbi

I just found about Q-Cable, looking forward to seen how it will pair with IER-Z1R.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

audionewbi said:


> I just found about Q-Cable, looking forward to seen how it will pair with IER-Z1R.



Unfortunately, I at the moment can not recommend q-cable at all. Brian did not return my cable I sent him for modification for months, and does not reply to any emails. Check Btg audio on Facebook as well. Until he replies/returns the cable, I can only advise people to be cautious


----------



## Hoegaardener70

But I have currently two q-cables to sell. Delivery is definitely faster


----------

